# Meine CANYON-STORY´, oder ´so gut halten CANYON Bikes´ --Wieso schließt Canyons Topic



## n70tester (14. August 2006)

Wieso werden hier Topics mit Kritik gelöscht?

Das lässt mich wirklich überlegen doch bei CANYON  was zu kaufen, wennn die Leute einfach mundtot gemacht werden sollen.

Besonders ärgerts mich, weil ich ja der Kunde sein könnte, der dass erlebt und dann einfach sagen die oberen Herren, das man mal die FRES*E halten soll, weil sich der Service doch nicht als so gut herausstellt.  

Mit dem Kunden können ja Spiele gespielt werden. Bei den Canyon Preisen will ich nicht wissen wieviel Oberklasse Protzerkarren in Koblenz rumstehen


----------



## Mutton (14. August 2006)

Du scheinst ja den ganz großen Durchblick zu haben.

Was kostet dein Rad im Vergleich zu einem gleichwertigen Canyon?!? 
Ich finde nicht, dass die Canyon-Bikes im Vergleich zum Markt teuer sind, eher das Gegenteil scheint der Fall zu sein.

Auch wenn die beschriebene Sache nicht korrekt und außerordentlich unvorteilhaft gelaufen ist, kann man solche Dinge nicht verallgemeinern. Und genau dies nimmt den Anschein an, wenn man eine solche Story in dieser Breite erzählt. 

Wenn solche Dinge nicht reflektiert betrachtet werden, kann man schnell zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Firma Canyon ein sehr schlechtes Unternehmen mit schlechter Qualität ist, und dies kann ich nach drei gekauften Bikes nun wirklich *nicht* bestätigen. Ich bin vollstens zufrieden.

Als Firma würde ich mich gegen solche Topics wehren, zumal das die Forenregeln klar sanktionieren.

Das soll diesen Fall nicht kleinreden, denn ich wäre als Kunde auch sauer, wenn solche Fauxpas gehäuft auftreten. Aber die Regel ist es bei Canyon nunmal nicht. Und genau dieser Tatsache arbeiten solche Topics entgegen.

Zudem finde ich nicht, dass hier Kritik rigoros von Canyon unterbunden wird. 

Als dann, Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

Vor allem das ganze als Fortsetzungsroman zu beschreiben find ich.. naja strange.

Schreib einfach Rahmen #1 gebrochen da, Rahmen #2 da, Rahmen #3 da. Ich bin beleidigt weil's beim 1. mal 3 Wochen, beim 2. mal xy Wochen gedauert hat. Punkt.


----------



## thory (14. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem das ganze als Fortsetzungsroman zu beschreiben find ich.. naja strange.



ich auch.


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem das ganze als Fortsetzungsroman zu beschreiben find ich.. naja strange.
> 
> Schreib einfach Rahmen #1 gebrochen da, Rahmen #2 da, Rahmen #3 da. Ich bin beleidigt weil's beim 1. mal 3 Wochen, beim 2. mal xy Wochen gedauert hat. Punkt.


 
Tach zusammen,

ich sehe eine solche Entwicklung zwiegespalten. Als User und Biker kann ich den Frust verstehen und als (neuer) Moderator kann ich auch die Haltung Canyon nachvollziehen.

Ich möchte daher den Vorschlag machen, dass bei durchaus berechtigter Kritik erstmal an den Hersteller zu wenden. Ein solcher 'Fortsetzungsroman' verfehlt seine Wirkung meist nicht, wenn er unmittelbar an Firmeninhaber oder -geschäftsführer gerichtet ist.

Sollte dies nichts fruchten, habe ich Verständnis für eine öffentliches Posting.

Aber Freunde, bei aller Liebe, wir möchten keine Soap oder Telenovela lesen.

Ehrlich gesagt, bringt das Mitgefühl der anderen Biker den Betroffenen nicht weiter. *Also, bringt die Sachen auf den Punkt und vor allen Dingen schreibt, was Ihr wollt. *

Stellvertretend für die anderen Herstellerforen nun ein persönliche Anmerkung an Canyon:

Ich kenne weder den ganzen Vorgang noch die abgelaufene Kommunikation, aber das ist mal wieder der eine von tausend Fällen, wo sich in mir der Eindruck manifestiert, dass das richtig schei$$e abgelaufen ist.

Leider haben solche Berichte von Betroffenen eine deutlich größere Reichweite und Verweildauer in den Köpfen der User als noch soviel Testsiege in Fachzeitschriften.

Ich bin dennoch erfreut, dass dies offensichtlich ein Einzelfall ist.
Ich würde aber freuen, wenn wir in Kürze ein Posting vom Betroffenen bzw. Euch lesen können, in dem steht:

Letztlich ist eine Kurzgeschichte mit Hapyy-End geworden. 

VG Martin


----------



## Staabi (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

an dem Happy-End der Story arbeiten wir gerade. Wie in Gesines Posting ja steht läuft im Hintergrund die Klärung mit Nightracer. Nur ist das alles kein Thema fürs Support-Forum...
Grüße,

Michael


----------



## aemkei77 (14. August 2006)

ich verstehe, dass das kein thema fürs supportforum ist, aber erst jetzt gehts anscheinend erst wirklich weiter - also doch irgendwie thema fürs support forum

@wuudi

ich denke der fortsetzungsroman war erstens, weils viel zu schreiben war und zweitens, um canyon doch noch eine chance zu geben, was weiterzubringen...
und die scheine sie ja zu nützen..


----------



## g'sengteSau (14. August 2006)

ich möchte mich mal als einer der freunde vom nightracer outen, der die ganze leidensgeschichte miterlebt hat. 

wieso dieser thread vom nightracer?
-weil aus meiner sicht, kein anderes mittel mehr übrigbleibt, die Fa. Canyon dazu zubewegen, endlich mal die angelegenheit zu bereinigen. alternativ wäre das ein fall für den anwallt oder für das "fass ohne boden" der sendung bizz.

ja, der thread widerspricht den forumregeln (oder auch nicht?). aber die ganze angelegenheit widerspricht aus meiner sicht der hauseigenen firmenphilosophie:
" INNOVATIV. BESSER. DIREKT. NICHT BLOSS EIN SLOGAN, SONDERN EHRLICHE PHILOSOPHIE " 

auch heisst es: 
" Unsere Beschäftigung mit einem Canyon erfordert die Passion, stets das Beste erreichen zu wollen und sich nur dann zufrieden zu geben, wenn auch das letzte Detail den höchsten Ansprüchen gerecht wird." 

dazu zähle ich auch das reklamationsmanagement. 

die ganze zeit habe ich mitbekommen, wie nightracer mit den abwicklungen zu kämpfen hatte. ich meine hiermit nicht die regulären erforderlichen massnahmen bei einer garantieabwicklung, sondern vielmehr die von seiten der Fa. Canyon verschuldeten versäumnisse und den daraus resultierenden aufwand und die nicht zu vergessene nervenbelastung für nightracer. 

ich will hier nicht zu sehr auf die details eingehen, da der thread ansonnsten wieder geschlossen werden könnte. 

aber gesine will ich an dieser stelle an meinen wink mit dem zaunpfahl ende mai erinnern  

ich habe mein canyon es5, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, damals auf empfehlung von nightracer gekauft. bis dato bin ich in den 2 jahren mehr auf meinem bock gesessen als er auf seinem. klar, kann es mal den super-gau geben und man hat das pech, dass man als einziger mit den schadensaufkommen zu tun hat, wie es vielleicht auf fünf oder zehn kunden zutrifft. doch dann sollte eine firma auch dementsprechend handeln und die sache schnellstmöglich aus der welt schaffen.

ich kenn den nightracer schon seit einer halben ewigkeit und mich wunderts, dass er nicht schon früher mit einem solchen thread reagiert hat. und da sehe ich persönlich die eigentliche problematik in diesem fall. erst wenn es zum grossen knall kommt, kommt (hoffentlich) bewegung in die sache. 

und das kann so nicht sein  

ich bin enttäuscht darüber wie die ganze sache verlaufen ist. und ich bin über das statement von gesine enttäuscht. schwach, echt schwach. vielleicht sollten sich betreffende personen mal gedanken machen, ob "customer relationship" nicht besser als "human relationship" verstanden werden sollte.

wie lange braucht ihr noch um die sache intern zu klären? ich kann aus nightracers beiträgen nirgends erkennen, dass er das auf alle canyon-bikes oder reklamationsabwicklungen überträgt. welche missverständnisse sollen entstehen? der worst-case ist doch längst eingetroffen. wird es hier noch einen offiziellen beitrag von canyon geben? gesines beitrag zu folgern, nehme ich das nicht an, würde es mir aber wünschen. macht es bitte! 

mit der löschung von threads schafft ihr nicht die probleme aus der welt.
schafft transparenz in dem fall. es gibt auch noch die mund-zu-mund-propaganda, nicht nur das internet. 

exkurs: es braucht zehnmal mehr einsatz, einen unzufriedenen kunden zurück zu gewinnen als einen neuen zu gewinnen. 

viel erfolg wünscht die g'sengteSau, die mit seinem canyon es5 sehr zufrieden ist.

edit siehe oben


----------



## cyber-flo (14. August 2006)

@g'sengteSau:

Das von dir Geschriebene würde ich sofort unterschreiben, genau so seh ich das auch. Anscheinend ist ja durch den Thread erst wieder etwas Bewegung in die Sache gekommen, und so darfs eigentlich nicht laufen.

Sicher schreiben in Foren meist nur die Unzufriedenen, und die 1000en zufriedenen Kunden nicht. Aber so viele Pannen bei einem einzelnen Kunden sind schon etwas - ungewöhnlich. Dann muss man als Firma auch mal über seinen Schatten springen und mit einem großzügigen "Rundumschlag" versuchen, den Kunden wieder zu versöhnen, anstatt kleinkariert mal hier und mal da nachzubessern.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bei meinem neuen Canyon, das ich nächste Woche abhol, von derartigen Problemen verschont werde...


----------



## royblacky (14. August 2006)

Den Thread von Nightracer mit der Begründung eines Flamewars zu schließen ist schon frech.
Da hätte ich Euch mehr Mut und Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik zugetraut.
Hier nochmal eine Definition von Flamewar aus Wikipedia, damit Ihr beim nächsten Mal wißt vovon Ihr redet:

"Ein Flame-War ist demnach eine kontroverse Diskussion, bei der die Teilnehmer unsachlich und eventuell beleidigend werden. Ein Flame-War entsteht meist aus einer sachlichen Diskussion, die dann in Nebenkriegsschauplätze abrutscht. Wichtig ist dabei, dass die "Argumente" Schlag auf Schlag geliefert werden, damit der Flame-War am Leben gehalten wird."

Nightracers Thread war aber weder unsachlich noch beleidigend.
Er war für Euch lediglich unbequem, weil er wie ein Spiegel viele Mißstände in Eurer Firma aufzeigte.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Staabi (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab das Posting von royblacky mal mit diesem Thread zusammengeführt.

Wie immer hat die Sache zwei Seiten. Selbst die Geschichte mit Nightracer, bei der wir uns nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben, hat zwei Seiten. Das gehört zwar alles nicht in das Support-Forum, aber dennoch:

Er wartet schon sehr lange auf einen Garantieersatzrahmen, nachdem er schon die zweite Rahmenreklamation beklagen musste. Und die Informationspolitik war in seinem Fall sicher nicht ideal. So weit, so schlecht und verbesserungsfähig von unserer Seite. Aber die Sache könnte schon lange ausgestanden sein, wenn er nicht auf die Farbe schwarz für den Garantieersatz warten wollte. Rot wäre schon erheblich früher lieferbar gewesen, als Kompensation für die nicht-Wunschfarbe und dann auch für die lange Lieferzeit der Wunschfarbe wurde ein erheblicher Naturalrabatt gewährt. Das die Sache jetzt so aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist liegt auch an einem schlichten Missverständnis mit einem weiteren Rahmen, den er bestellt hat und der (im Gegensatz zum Garantieersatz, zu dem wir wahrscheinlich mehr Infos Mitte der Woche bekommen) jetzt lieferbar ist. Dazu gab es eine automatische Benachrichtigung von unserem System mit dem Hinweis, das der Rahmen jetzt abholbereit steht. Nightracer dachte, das sei der Garantieersatz, den er jetzt zu aller Wartezeit auch noch bei uns abholen müsste. Das und langsame Reaktion von unserer Seite, (soll jetzt keine Ausflucht sein, aber Gesine und auch ich sind wegen der Eurobike im Moment ziemlich unter Druck) haben zu der Eskalation am Wochenende geführt. 

Wie schon geschrieben, das ist alles sicherlich nicht toll gelaufen. Aber dennoch nehme ich mir die Freiheit raus, seinen Thread zu schließen. Das wir an sachlicher Kritik interessiert sind und diese auch akzeptieren zeigt 1. die Existenz dieses Forums, 2. das es seinen Thread immer noch gibt (wurde nicht gelöscht wie hier geschrieben sondern nach Hinweis von uns geschlossen) und 3. noch dazu die Existenz dieses Threads. Aber die von Nightracer geplante "Racheaktion" hat bei allem Verständnis für die Lage nichts mit Kundensupport zu tun. Und da nehme ich mir absolut heraus, solche Threads zu schließen und ggf. auch zu löschen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (15. August 2006)

lieber Michael,

ist die Angelegenheiten jetzt also als intern geregelt anzusehen? Oder wie ist dieses Statement zu verstehen. 

Racheaktion? Sorry, aber das kann doch wohl nicht dein ernst sein. Es ist weder eine Verallgemeinerung, eine Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten, ein Boykottaufruf, noch eine Verleumdung in seinem Thread festzustellen. 

Es geht hier nicht darum der Firma Canyon zu schaden! Das ist weder die Absicht von Nightracer, noch die von denjenigen, die sich mit dem Problem in diesem Bereich des Forums auseinandersetzten. Du hast die administrativen Rechte in diesem Supportforum Threads zu löschen und zu schliessen. Schön und gut, ich glaube das wissen wir alle hier. Auch der Nightracer. Aber anstatt  mit dem Hinweis auf diese Rechte deinen Beitrag zu beenden, hättest du lieber einmal mehr die Chance nutzen sollen, das ganze aus Kundensicht zu reflektieren und mal eine versönliche Erklärung UNS Formnutzern (und Nightracer) zu hinterlassen. Ohne UNS gäbe es nämlich auch kein Supportforum.


----------



## Staabi (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

naja, am Freitag erreicht mich eine Mail von Nightracer in CC, in der er ankündigt das er einen Thread mit seinen Erfahrungen mit unserem Support ins Forum setzt wenn er nicht bis Ende der Woche seinen Rahmen hat (was er übrigens mit dem bestellten Rennradrahmen verwechselt hat). Und "ich werde dafür sorgen, das dieser lange oben bleibt". Am Wochenende, wo das Forum nicht betreut wird fängt er dann an, seine Geschichte zu posten, und zwar als Fortsetzungsroman, damit der Thread immer schön oben auf der ersten Seite bleibt.

Wie gesagt, ich habe viel Verständnis dafür, das er gefrustet ist. Aber einen Thread als Fortsetzungsroman immer oben halten zu wollen anstatt seinen Ärger in einem Posting loszuwerden halte ich persönlich jetzt schon für eine "Racheaktion", auch wenn dieses Wort sicher sehr hart ist. Hat auf jeden Fall nicht mehr viel mit üblichen Kundensupport zu tun. Bislang kam von ihm ja auch kein Kommentar zu dem Naturalrabatt den wir ihm zur Kompensation seiner Wartezeit angeboten haben. Es ist ja nicht so, das wir in seinem Fall vollkommen untätig waren.

Es gibt immer verschiedene Wege. Wenn er mit einem Moderator des Forums nicht mehr weiterkommt, dann gibt es immer noch einen zweiten. Oder den Weg über die Geschäftsführung. Ich war aber bis Freitag z.B. überhaupt nicht über die weitere Entwicklung der Geschichte seit Mai (wo ich Deine PN erhalten habe) im Bild. Umgekehrt würde ich genauso empfehlen, wenn ein Kunde mit mir nicht weiterkommt sich an Gesine oder an unseren Geschäftsführer zu wenden.

Wie schon geschrieben, ich weiß das wir uns bei der Abwicklung von Nightracers Reklamation nicht von unserer üblichen Seite gezeigt haben und das ganze ziemlich in die Hose gegangen ist. Dennoch werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das er das Forum nicht nur als "Druckmittel" einsetzen wollte sondern es uns über diesen Weg "heimzahlen" will. Und das kann es bei allem Verständnis auch nicht sein. Deshalb verstößt der Thread IMHO gegen die Forenregeln und ist geschlossen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## NightRacer (15. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

nach meiner Nachtschicht hÃ¤nge ich hier wie der  berÃ¼hmte schluck wasser in der Kurve,
nur um kurz Herrn Staabs antwort zu kommentieren:

ja,..ich habe gestern mit canyon telefoniert:

das Ergebnins war nichts als ein neuer liefertermin (anfang nÃ¤chster woche) der mir genannt wurde, aber das glaub ich erst wenn der rahmen hier ist, denn ein Â´neuerÂ´termin wurde mir schon mehrmals gesagt.

zum thema rahmenfarbe:

mir wurde als ERSTES der RC2006 rahmen in schwarz (eloxiert) angeboten,
ODER ein 2005er ES, das wollte ich aber nicht weil CAnyon noch GELD von
mir fÃ¼r den erforderlichen 190er DÃ¤mpfer wollte.
Ausserdem hatte ich mir da aus frust schon das Liteville geholt,
und dann hÃ¤tte ich zwei bikes mit m gleichen Federweg rumstehen gehabt.

Das ROTE RC wurde mir erst viiel (JUNI 2006) spÃ¤ter angeboten.
Aber da wollte ich nicht mehr, weil ich 
1.) nicht mit einem roten bike rumfahr, und
2.) es rot LACKIERT ist, und Ã¼ber die LackqualitÃ¤t ist hier ja schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.

nÃ¤chster Punkt:
...der erhebliche Naturalrabatt auf den Herr Staabi anspielt:

1 Satz SCHWALBE Racing Ralph 2.25 

den habe ich sozusagen als schweigegeld im Juni diesen Jahres bekommen
als ich bereits 6MONATE auf den neuen Rahmen gewartet habe!
Denn schon dort hatte ich eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben, nachdem sich mal wieder niemand gemeldet hatte,und gedroht die sache Ã¶ffentlich zu machen...und siehe da!...zwei Stunde spÃ¤ter klingelt plÃ¶tzlich das telefon und Canyon ist dran,...schon seltsam oder?

Ein Satz RR kostet mich 55â¬,...was er Canyon kostet....?!
Und Ã¼brigens: die liegen seit der TransSchwarzwald im MÃ¼lleimer, aber auf den neuen Rahmen warte ich heute noch.

...seit JANUAR  2006


letzer Punkt: das MissverstÃ¤ndnis mit einem weiteren Rahmen, den er bestellt hat!

Berichtigung! ICH habe NIE eine weitern Rahmen bei CANYON bestellt!
sondern lediglich Interesse! an einem RoadMaster Rahmen bekundet.
..und plÃ¶tzlich ist das ding auf dem Postweg unterwegs zu mir!
Aber nochmal: NICHT deswegen ist die Sache jetzt so aus dem Ruder gelaufen,...sondern wegen ALLEM anderem was davor passiert ist!


*ich behalte mir vor den geschossen Thread an anderer Stelle fortzufÃ¼hren.
Wens interessiert der wird ihn finden.*


Michael


----------



## Staabi (15. August 2006)

Hallo,



> 1 Satz SCHWALBE Racing Ralph 2.25



Da habe ich aber andere Informationen (komplettes Laufrad, Federgabel zum Sonderpreis). Die Klärung sollte deshalb auf jeden Fall weiter erfolgen, kann es sein, das wir mächtig an einander vorbeisprechen?

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thto (15. August 2006)

guten morgen ,

tut zwar nix zur aktuellen sache, aber ich war damals bei meinem garantiefall dankbar für die faire lösung seitens canyon..

redet miteinander, einigt euch und gut is !!!!!

viele grüße
thorsten


----------



## aNo0Bis (15. August 2006)

Das Nightracer sauer ist verstehe ich, aber von außen sieht es echt aus, als würde sich Canyon alle Mühe machen um das ganze zu klären.
Ich verstehe übrigens schon warum ein Thread geschlossen wird indem nur gegen die Marke gewittert wird, dass ist, so komisch es auch für den ein oder anderen klingen mag, nicht Sinn der Sache.
Wenn ich jetzt in nem anderem Channel wechseln würde, z.B. Rotwild, und fang da nur noch an zu Flamen, garantiere ich euch, wird auch mein Thread dort geschlossen.

Das mit Rotwild war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, das mir hier keiner ans Bein pinkelt! 
Thto hat recht, einigt euch....
Wenn Nightracer trotz des Versuches der Schlichtung seitens Canyon jetzt weiter nur Kritik ausübt, haben natürlich alle Leute bei Canyon Spaß ihm entgegen zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (15. August 2006)

Also ich hänge mich nochmal rein.Ich kenne von euch keinen persönlich und habe diese Frage mit der Politik von CANYON hier reingestellt, nicht um sich auf eine Seite zu stellen, sondern auch CANYON die Chance zu geben sich zu äußern, was Stabbi ja auch nutzt. 

*Aber:*

Wenn der Kunde nunmal den Rahmen nicht in rot will, dann MUSS er den nicht in ROT nehmen. Dann liegt es an dem Händler schnellstmöglich sich um Ersatz zu mühen und nicht erst dann, wenn mal nichts zu tun ist. Notfalls muss der Händler halt auch selber mal draufzahlen um die Teile so schnell wie möglich zu beschaffen.

Dass der Kunde darüber nicht erfreut ist, ist verständlich. Wenn man solange hingehalten wird. Und es waren ja nicht paar Wochen.

Dann muss man halt noch einen Mitarbeiter einstellen, der sich um solche Sachen kümmert, denn der Imageschaden wird weitaus höher sein, als die Personalkosten. Ich wollte mir ja nun auch ein CANYON kaufen, obwohl ich euer Laden mit meinem NAVI nicht gefunden habe( siehe anderer Thread), allerdings muss ich auch selber  nun fürchten, dass mir das selbe Problem passieren kann. 

@Staabi

Als Lösungsanstz hilft es nichts, dass hier auf die Forumsregel verwiesen wird.   Das wirkt unglaubwürdig, wenn man Moderator und gleichzeitig Hauptbeteiligter in der Sache ist. Nightracers Erfahrungsberichte waren detailliert und nicht in einer Weise aggressiv, dass Sie dem Ruf der Firma schaden. Denn die tausenden Leser interessiert meistens nicht der Schaden der entstehen kann, sondern die Reaktionsweise der Händler.


----------



## Christian_74 (15. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Kunde nunmal den Rahmen nicht in rot will, dann MUSS er den nicht in ROT nehmen. Dann liegt es an dem Händler schnellstmöglich sich um Ersatz zu mühen und nicht erst dann, wenn mal nichts zu tun ist. Notfalls muss der Händler halt auch selber mal draufzahlen um die Teile so schnell wie möglich zu beschaffen.



Garantie ist eigentlich eine freiwillige Leistung des Hersteller und der gestalltet sie wie er will. Ich glaube zu errinnern, Canyon gibt einen Ersatz des Rahmens oder ein neueres/gleichwertiges Modell vor, falls das Originalmodel nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Wieviel sie dir für den kaputten Rahmen gutrechnen, ist dann seitens Canyon auch noch ihre eigenen Entscheidung.

Meine Frage ist, wie sieht es aus, wenn der Rahmen in den ersten 2 Jahren kaputt geht, wo er noch unter die Gewährleistung läuft Muss der Hersteller genau das selbe Produkt ersetzen?


----------



## plusminus (15. August 2006)

Ich, ebenfalls ein Freund vom Nightracer, wollte mich zwar zuerst raushalten aber einigen scheint folgendes noch nicht ganz klar zu sein:

(@staabi: )
Es geht hier doch nicht nur um den Rahmen auf den der Nightracer seit 8 Monaten wartet. Mit einem der vielen Probleme würde sich hier jeder abfinden können. Die Gehäuftheit und die mangelnde Kommunikationsbereitschafts seitens Canyon sind das empörende. Ernsthafter Kontakt wurde immer nur aufgenommen sobald der Nightracer deutlich bestimmter aufgetreten ist. Muss man denn als Kunde jedes mal erst auf die Palme steigen damit der "Service" (zu deutsche: DienstLEISTUNG) vorankommt?
Zum Schließen des anderen Threads möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht großartig äußern. Wie bereits von einem anderen Benutzer beschrieben wurde ist es schon als sehr kritisch zu betrachten wenn eine der beiden betroffenen Parteien das Recht hat eine profilaktische Zensur zu betreiben. Das nutzen dieses Rechts spricht Bände! Bisher wurde nur ein Erfahrungsbericht abgeliefert und kein Flamewar betrieben!

Das sollte erstmal als weitere Informationsquelle genügen. Es geht hier NICHT NUR um den Rahmen auf den seit 8 Monaten gewartet wird, aber dieser Fall hat das Fass erst bis oben hin volllaufen lassen und es dann auch noch zum überlaufen gebracht.

+-


----------



## jones (15. August 2006)

hab mir das ganze hier auch mal angeschaut.
bin bis letztes jahr auch canyon gefahren und war auch zufrieden - auch mit dem support. hatte allerdings auch keinen so großen defekt, wie den rahmen.

aber objektiv gesehen finde ich auch, dass sich canyon wirklich mühe gibt (ich glaub staabi einfach mal das mit der entschädigung)

nightracer kenne ich übrigends auch persönlich von versch. rennen. finde aber auch, dass hier mal etwas emotion abgebaut werden sollte.

weihnachten ist ja auch nicht mehr lange, vllt. wird es ja dann was


----------



## aemkei77 (15. August 2006)

nightracer schrieb:
			
		

> Wens interessiert der wird ihn finden.


hab jetzt mal im roten und im grünen forum geschaut, da ist aber noch nichts

bitte PN wenns weitergeht


----------



## supasini (16. August 2006)

ich habe weiß Gott (und Canyon) genug Erfahrungen mit Reklamationen bei Canyon. Auch ich habe im ersten Jahr insgesamt wegen Reklas mehr als 2 Monate ohne Rad dagestanden. allerdings wäre dies bei den meisten anderen Herstellern ähnlich gelaufen. Meine Rad-Farbe hat sich auch ungewollt zweimal geändert. Aber dennoch: Canyon hat für einen Laden dieser Größe eine Top-Rekla-Abwicklung, alles lief freundlich ab und die Methode "Naturalienausgleich" finde ich auch gut, habe ich auch schonmal von profitiert. Bisher habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit fast allen Mitarbeitern der Fa. Canyon ein freundliches Gespräch sehr zielorientiert möglich ist.

edit: habe mir gerade mal nightracers pics angeschaut: genau den schaden hatte ich an meinem 2002er XC, ich habe auch einen schwarzen 2003er XC-Rahmen mit der 2004er ES-Lackierung als Ersatz bekommen, bei dem ist die Dämpferaufnahme am Sitzrohr wesentlich länger angeschweißt: hält!


----------



## Sethimus (16. August 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Garantie ist eigentlich eine freiwillige Leistung des Hersteller und der gestalltet sie wie er will. Ich glaube zu errinnern, Canyon gibt einen Ersatz des Rahmens oder ein neueres/gleichwertiges Modell vor, falls das Originalmodel nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht. Wieviel sie dir für den kaputten Rahmen gutrechnen, ist dann seitens Canyon auch noch ihre eigenen Entscheidung.
> 
> Meine Frage ist, wie sieht es aus, wenn der Rahmen in den ersten 2 Jahren kaputt geht, wo er noch unter die Gewährleistung läuft Muss der Hersteller genau das selbe Produkt ersetzen?



2x Versuch der Mängelbeseitigung, beim 3. (erfolglosen) Versuch Möglichkeit der Wandlung, die ersten 18 Monate Beweispflicht beim Haendler, die letzten 6 Monate beim Kunden


----------



## g'sengteSau (16. August 2006)

Dieser "Naturalienausgleich" sieht folgendermassen bei Nightracer aus: 2 Racing Ralphs, 1 NeoprenKettenstrebenschutz und bei dem Komplettenlaufrad handelt es sich um eine Reparatur. Neue Felge plus Einspeichen. Pikanterweise kam das Laufrad defekt bei Nightracer an und musste erneut Reklamiert und an Canyon zurückgeschickt werden. 

Zu der Federgabel: Es wurden ihm Gabeln aus 2002 und 2003 zu einem Preis angeboten, die auf ebay-niveau lagen. Für mich riecht das nach Lagerräumung bzw. Sparbuchaktion. Es wurde keine Gabel gekauft.

Ich bestreite gar nicht, dass die Garantieabwicklung in der Regel problemlos verläuft. Aber in Fall von Nightracer sieht das anders aus. 

Hier entsteht bei einigen der Eindruck, dass Nightracer ein zickiger, ungeduldiger und nicht zu befriedigender Kunde ist. Dem möchte ich massiv widersprechen. Freundliche Gespräche am Telefon und Mails hatte er reichlich, doch ein Ergebnis liess meistens lange auf sich warten oder kam bis dato nicht zustande. Aus meiner Sicht hat er einen Teil der Arbeit übernommen, die viele Kunden von canyon erledigen lassen (Garantieabwicklungen von Gabel bei Centurion Magstadt, Dämpfer bei Dt Swiss / Whizzwheels und Bremse bei Magura Bad Urach als Eigenleistung). Er hat schon vor Monaten klargestellt, dass er seine Erfahrung im Forum posten kann. Zur Erinnerung: Die aktuelle Garantieabwicklung läuft seit Januar 2006!

Ich selber bin tätig geworden und habe Staabi persönlich kontaktiert.
Der Kontakt war durchaus freundlich und vielversprechend. Aber warum wird dann so eine Angelegenheit nicht zur Chefsache gemacht, wenn sich schon ein Unbeteiligter einschaltet? Ich bin persönlich von Gesine (wieso sagst Du als Kundendienstleiterin eigentlich nichts mehr zu dem Thema?) und Staabi enttäuscht.  

Ich habe die Hoffnung auf ein Happy-End mit einer Win-Win-Lösung noch nicht aufgegeben und wünsche den Beteiligten dabei viel Erfolg 



@ jones: hast du möglicherweise objektiv mit subjektiv verwecheslt?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit Nightracer telefoniert. War ein ziemlich langes Gespräch und ich denke, wir konnten einiges klären. Wir sind ja nach wie vor daran interessiert mit Nightracer eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden. Ein Happy-End der Geschichte steht aus meiner Sicht unmittelbar bevor und ich werde es hier auch posten, sobald wir die Sache zum Ende gebracht haben.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## g'sengteSau (16. August 2006)

schön, das zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (17. August 2006)

moin,

also auch nochmal von meiner Seite aus:

ja, auf meine Bitte hin haben wir gestern mittag recht lange telefoniert und jede Seite hat nochmal ihre Argument vorgebracht.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen nicht ohne einen verbindlichen Liefertermin für den Rahmen aus dem Gespräch zu gehen, doch den konnte mir der Herr Staab leider immer noch nicht mitteilen.
Es wurde jedoch vereinbart das sich Canyon am Freitag nochmals bei mir meldet und ich dann einen Liefertermin erfahre.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch auf die Fortführung meines Berichtes
erst einmal verzichten.



Michael


----------



## n70tester (17. August 2006)

*Wurdest wohl erpresst?..*



nichts mehr hier posten, da sich die Sache ansonsten noch länger hinzieht?? Sorry, aber das Bild von CANYON wird schlechter...

Wäre ja mal interessiert, wieviel Bike Canyon im Jahr verkauft...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (17. August 2006)

n70tester,

Du hast uns durchschaut. Hat lange gedauert, bis es jemand erkannt hat, aber jetzt ist es ja raus: *Ja es stimmt, Canyon ist böse.*

Sorry, solche Vermutungen die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben sind genau der Grund, warum solche Individuallösungen und Geschichten nicht ins Forum gehören.  Denn Du weisst nichts über die Hintergründe, weisst nichts über das Gespräch das ich mit Nightracer geführt habe und setzt hier solche Vermutungen ins Forum. Der einzige Grund, warum ich gestern mit Nightracer keine endgültige Lösung erreicht habe und das ganze auf Freitag vertagt wurde ist, das der Ersatzrahmen noch unterwegs ist. Sollte aber heute kommen. Und weil hier soviel schiefgelaufen ist gebe ich kein Versprechen mehr raus bei dem noch die kleinste Unsicherheit herrscht. Sprich, bis ich den Ersatzrahmen auch wirklich in der Hand halte. Unabhängig davon, das ich noch an einer weiteren Kompensation für den unglücklichen Verlauf der Geschichte arbeite.

Michael


----------



## thto (17. August 2006)

hi staabi,

wenn das so weitergeht musst du bald in behandlung, reg dich nicht zu sehr auf, es gibt sehr sehr viele glückliche canyon kunden.....

viele grüße
thorsten


----------



## ToM04 (17. August 2006)

@ n70tester
manchmal ist es besser einfach mal nix zu sagen, in diesem fall nix zu schreiben.

ToM


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (17. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> *Wurdest wohl erpresst?..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
oder nix zu sagen hat 
ist es im Zweifelsfall
immer besser
einfach mal
die Fresse
zu halten.
Danke.

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Christian_74 (17. August 2006)

g'sengteSau schrieb:
			
		

> Hier entsteht bei einigen der Eindruck, dass Nightracer ein zickiger, ungeduldiger und nicht zu befriedigender (...) ist.



Der einziger, der den Eindruck hier erweckt, ist @n70tester. Für denen, die hier eine Zeit schon sind, gibt es kein Zweifel, dass @NightRacer ein leidenschaftlicher Canyon-Fahrer ist (oder wahr?). Er selbst war ja bei der Erstellung des (inofizielles) Canyon-Team für den Winterpokal beteiligt, wenn ich richtig erinnere.

@Sethimus, danke für die Info


----------



## g'sengteSau (17. August 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es kein Zweifel, dass @NightRacer ein leidenschaftlicher Canyon-Fahrer ist (oder wahr?)



...wieder sein möchte


----------



## pueftel (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

ist jetzt evtl. ein wenig ot, mich würde aber mal brennend interessieren was die Geschäftsführung von Canyon über die letzten Tage hier im Forum denkt.
Ist auch nur mal so als Frage in den Raum gestellt, ich erwarte nicht wirklich eine Antwort. 

Mich hat es schon immer gewundert, dass ein Volumenhersteller wie Canyon hier auf dieser recht öffentlichen Plattform mit einem eigenen Forum präsent ist.

Mir nötigt es einen gewissen Respekt ab, ist doch ein Forum mit tausenden von Mitgliedern in keinster Weise kontrollierbar. Früher oder später musste es doch mal zu der Situation kommen, dass ein unzufriedener Kunde diese Plattform nutzt um seinem Ärger Luft zu machen.

Marketingtechnisch betrachtet ist so ein öffentliches Forum für einen Hersteller somit ein unkalkulierbares Risiko.  

Versucht man nun diese Unkalkulierbarkeit durch Schließung solcher Threads kalkulierbarer zu machen, hat man den Karren wohl endgültig in den Dreck gefahren.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die letzten Tage stark am positiven Image von Canyon genagt haben. Wie oben gesagt, mich würde doch mal interessieren was man bei Canyon über diese Situation denkt.

Oder nehmen wir uns evtl. zu wichtig?


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (17. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die letzten Tage stark am positiven Image von Canyon genagt haben. Wie oben gesagt, mich würde doch mal interessieren was man bei Canyon über diese Situation denkt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

ich glaube jeder vernunftbegabte Mensch weiß, das es in einem größerem Unternehmen Pannen gibt, das man einfach Pech haben kann. Canyon zeigt hier Flagge, nimmt sich der Probleme an und gibt einem künftigen Kunden - sozusagen im worstcase - den Weg vor, wie noch Hilfe zu bekommen ist.
Das Canyon Support Forum gibt dem Kunden ein zusätzliches Stück Vertrauen, gerade weil hier vorexerziert wird, wie solche Dinge gelöst werden können. Bei anderen Fimen kannste genauso Pech haben, nur gibts dann auch so eine Plattform, über die Du öffentlichen Druck aufbauen kannst und letztlich öffentlich nachvollziehbar eine Lösung erarbeitet wird?


Wobei ich diese Eskalation erst als letzten Schritt nutzen würde, wenn Mails / Briefe an Staabi, Gesine und auch den Chef von Canyon kein befriedigendes Resultat herbeigeführt haben.

Übrigens: der Thread wurde geschlossen, nicht gelöscht. Und die Diskussion geht in diesem munter weiter. 

Ansonsten ist dieses Forum in weiten Bereichen auch eine "Selbsthilfegruppe", die eine Menge Supportleistung erbringt, die die Teilnehmer sich gegenseitig leisten. Damit wird hier technischer Support und Kaufberatung geliefert, ohne das Canyon einen Finger rühren muss.

Aus Firmensicht erscheint mir dieses Forum geradezu genial.


----------



## pueftel (17. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: der Thread wurde geschlossen, nicht gelöscht.



..ich habe nichts anderes gesagt. Und genial war dieser Schachzug für Canyon nun wirklich nicht. Und wie Du siehst, verstehen hier manche Leute unter "Flagge zeigen" noch etwas anderes.


Frank


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (17. August 2006)

@thory
 good posting  

Desweitern denke ich, daß damit alles andere als Canyons positives Image
 angekratzt wurde. Stattdessen wurde hier gezeigt, daß auch bei Canyon was
 schiefgegehen kann und dann aber damit auch transparent und ehrlich 
umgegangen wird.


Gleiches gilt für das Canyon Forum bei rennrad-news.de, wo Canyon als 
Hersteller noch einsam und alleine öffentlich Stellung bezieht.


Ich möchte auf so eine direkte und indirekte Möglichkeit der Kommunikation 
nicht mehr verzichten müssen.


So...und jetzt geht arbeiten (oder besser noch biken) !


----------



## g'sengteSau (17. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat es schon immer gewundert, dass ein Volumenhersteller wie Canyon hier auf dieser recht öffentlichen Plattform mit einem eigenen Forum präsent ist.



mich wundert es absolut nicht. es entspricht eher dem zeitgeist und dem firmenprofil als direktvermarketer mit hoher abhängigkeit vom onlineshop.



			
				pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir nötigt es einen gewissen Respekt ab, ist doch ein Forum mit tausenden von Mitgliedern in keinster Weise kontrollierbar. Früher oder später musste es doch mal zu der Situation kommen, dass ein unzufriedener Kunde diese Plattform nutzt um seinem Ärger Luft zu machen.



ein forum ist durchaus kontrollierbar. ich finde es absolut nicht schlimm, dass es auch kunden gibt, die hier und da mal ihrem ärger luft machen. es liegt eher an der art und weise wie die firma damit umgeht und kommuniziert.
wie schon geschrieben, ist für einen kunden der defekt nicht so wichtig wie die reaktion des herstellers.



			
				pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> Marketingtechnisch betrachtet ist so ein öffentliches Forum für einen Hersteller somit ein unkalkulierbares Risiko.



falsch! das supportforum ist ein geradezu das non-plus-ultra mittel der langfristigen kundenbindung. man schaue sich nich nur mal die zahlen an: 2.328 themen mit 39.192 beiträgen. allein die canyon-galerie weisst über 2.700 beiträge und wahnsinnige 220.000 hits auf. das muss man sich mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen. davon können andere marketingabteilungen nur träumen. meine professorin in marketing/unternehmensführung und strategie sieht dieses forum als ein best-practice beispiel an. die kunden beschäftigen sich auch ausserhalb der produktnutzung intensiv mit dem produkt und dem hersteller. was will man als unternehmer mehr?


----------



## juchhu (17. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ansonsten ist dieses Forum in weiten Bereichen auch eine "Selbsthilfegruppe", die eine Menge Supportleistung erbringt, die die Teilnehmer sich gegenseitig leisten. Damit wird hier technischer Support und Kaufberatung geliefert, ohne das Canyon einen Finger rühren muss.
> 
> *Aus Firmensicht erscheint mir dieses Forum geradezu genial.*


 
Genauso ist es. 

Natürlich schmerzt jeden Marketingverantwortlichen eine solche Entwicklung,
auf der anderen Seite zeigt sie aber auch,
an welchen Stellen noch gearbeitet werden muss.
Gerade diese zum (kleinen) Teil unbequeme 'Öffentlichkeitsarbeit' führt zu Veränderungen und langfristig zu Verbesserungen.

Es ist ärgerlich, wenn man selber betroffen ist,
und durch Unzulänglichkeiten oder unglückliche Umstände die Reklamation nicht in der gewünschten Zeit und Umfang bearbeitet wird.

_(Thema: Rahmenfarbe, das nachträgliche Umlackieren eines nachfolgenden Ersatzrahmens in eine Rahmenfarbe der Vorjahre halte ich persönlich aus verfahrensökonomischen Gründen für nicht sinnvoll. Da sollte im Interesse aller Beteiligten anderweitig ein Ausgleich für die Schmälerung des persönlichen Farbempfindens gefunden werden können. Mein alter Rahmen (*kein Canyon, sondern Kinesis!*) war silber. Nach Rahmenbruch konnte man mir nur das verbesserte Nachfolgemodell in schwarz anbieten. Fährt sich in schwarz auch gut  )_

Nichts desto trotz sollten sich alle Poster vor Augen führen, dass Canyon mehrere tausend Bikes (meine persönliche Schätzung) pro Jahr herstellt und vertreibt. Bei einer angenommenen Reklamationgröße von 5% (meine persönliche Schätzung) erhalten wir ein paar Hundert 'Reklamationsfälle' (In Anführungszeichen, da es echte und unechte Reklamations- bzw. Verschleiß-/Reparaturfälle gibt).

Die überwiegende Mehrzahl (grenzwertig gegen 100%, ebenfalls meine persönliche Einschätzung ) ist mit der Abwicklung zufrieden. Der Rest, der wahrscheinlich an zwei Händen pro Jahr abzählbar ist, hat ein Problem, dessen Abwicklungsdauer und- qualität nach objektiven Gesichtspunkten nicht befriedigt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn zukünftig in solchen Threads nur die Beteiligten und solche Personen zu Wort melden, die ähnliche Erfahrungen (mit positiven oder negativen Ausgang) mit demselben Hersteller gemacht haben. Das Herumtheoretisieren "Was wird passieren, wenn mir so etwas passiert?" bringt nicht viel.

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wenn ein Hersteller mit der Jahresstückzahl diesen Weg der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geht.

Wo sind denn bitte schön die anderen vergleichbar großen Hersteller bzw. Vertriebsfirmen in diesem Herstellerforum vertreten?

VG Martin


----------



## pueftel (17. August 2006)

@g'sengteSau

..die Zahlen sprechen für sich, da gebe ich Dir und Deiner Professorin
uneingeschränkt recht. 

Bleibt für mich der Aspekt der absoluten Öffentlichkeit und Kundennähe hier im Forum.

Wenn Canyon das bewusst in Kauf genommen hat, hat man auf die Kritik schlicht und einfach falsch reagiert. Anders kann man die Schließung des Threads nicht schönreden.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (17. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> @g'sengteSau
> Wenn Canyon das bewusst in Kauf genommen hat, hat man auf die Kritik schlicht und einfach falsch reagiert. Anders kann man die Schließung des Threads nicht schönreden.



Ob das bewusst in Kauf genommen wurde möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Ich denke, das es in der internen sowie externen Kommunikation und im Reklamationsmangement noch einiges bei Canyon zu optimieren gibt.  
Aus diesem Fall kann Canyon durchaus noch einen Gewinn ziehen, wenn verstanden wird, was falsch gelaufen ist und wie dadurch Prozesse optimiert werden können.


----------



## pueftel (17. August 2006)

@gsengteSau


..wenn man sich zu solch einem Support-Forum entschließt, dann nimmt man absolute Öffentlichkeit und Kundennähe in Kauf, die Zweifel kann ich Dir gerne nehmen.  

Deine letzten Ausführungen nehmen genau die Punkte aus meinem ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread wieder auf. 
Mich würde wirklich interessieren wie die Verantwortlichen bei Canyon über diese, nennen wir es mal, verfahrene Situation denken und was für die Zukunft daraus abgeleitet werden kann.


Frank


----------



## g'sengteSau (17. August 2006)

pueftel schrieb:
			
		

> ..wenn man sich zu solch einem Support-Forum entschließt, dann nimmt man absolute Öffentlichkeit und Kundennähe in Kauf, die Zweifel kann ich Dir gerne nehmen.



habe ich auch nie in irgendeiner Art und Weise bestritten


----------



## n70tester (17. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> n70tester,
> 
> . Der einzige Grund, warum ich gestern mit Nightracer keine endgültige Lösung erreicht habe und das ganze auf Freitag vertagt wurde ist, das der Ersatzrahmen noch unterwegs ist. Sollte aber heute kommen. Und weil hier soviel schiefgelaufen ist gebe ich kein Versprechen mehr raus bei dem noch die kleinste Unsicherheit herrscht.
> 
> Michael




Bei der Fehlerqoute über den geamten Einsatzzeitraum, sollte aber ein bisl mehr kommen. Fakt ist: Menschen machen Fehler. 

Das streitet keiner ab, aber man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass mit allen Mittel versucht wird, ein 100 % positives Image zuerhalten. Und das geht nicht. 

Und ich würde vorsichtig sein, wenn hier paar Leute sich bei Kritik einmischen, die überhaupt keine marktwirtschaftliche Ahnung haben.  

Wer schon ein bisl Hirn hat, weiss, dass ich als OLT auch studieren musste. Und BW Uni ist durch Trimester usw. weitaus komplizierter. Und der Abschluss war 1,6..... 

Also bleibt locker...


----------



## aemkei77 (17. August 2006)

> Wer schon ein bisl Hirn hat, weiss, dass ich als OLT auch studieren musste. Und BW Uni ist durch Trimester usw. weitaus komplizierter. Und der Abschluss war 1,6.....



und du denkst, wenn du jetzt ein bisschen angibts wird aus der sch****e die du verzapft hast gold?


----------



## g'sengteSau (17. August 2006)

ich hab nen schlechteren abschluss   

was ist ein OLT


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2006)

Ich denke Oberleutnant. Und mit BW und dort erworbener Ausbildung zu pralen ist bei der Akzeptanz der BW in der heutigen Zeit und vor allem bei den Jüngeren eher ein Eigentor.
Und jeglichen Kontakt den ich in meiner geschäftlichen Tätigkeit mit Entscheidern aus dem Verein hatte lässt jetzt noch meinen Kopf automatisch mit Schüttelbewegungen anfangen.

Nix für ungut. Is eh nicht das Thema.


----------



## diewadebrennt (17. August 2006)

Natürlich ist dieses Forum ein Glücksfall für Canyon, wenn man es entsprechend nutzt.
Ich fand zwar das es die falsche Entscheidung war den anderen Thread zu schließen, denn es war denke ich klar das die Diskussion damit nicht zu Ende sein wird, aber ich fand die Art und Weise wie mit dem Problem *hier* umgegangen worden ist sehr gut!
Mich hat Canyon auf jedenfall überzeugt und mein nächstes Bike wird ein Canyon werden (nach der Eurobike!), denn es ist eher selten das man in Deutschland auch mal öffentlich einen Fehler zu gibt!
Also...bis bald...im Wartezimmer `07:


----------



## Mutton (17. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Fehlerqoute über den geamten Einsatzzeitraum, sollte aber ein bisl mehr kommen. Fakt ist: Menschen machen Fehler.
> 
> Das streitet keiner ab, aber man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass mit allen Mittel versucht wird, ein 100 % positives Image zuerhalten. Und das geht nicht.
> 
> ...



Dieser Beitrag spricht für sich, schaut man sich die Orthographie und die Aussage parallel dazu an


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. August 2006)

@n70(wasauchimmerdasseinmag)tester:

Mutton hat wohl recht, 
wenn schon so große Worte, dann schon mit etwas mehr (sinnvollem) Hintergrund...

Und: glaubst du ernsthaft, dass Notenschnitt irgendwas über die Klugheit einer Person aussagt?
Und_2: woher soll irgendjemand wissen, dass du ein "OLT" bist, bzw. was ein "OLT" ist.
Und_3: Warum sollen Trimester-Studien schwieriger als Semester-Studien sein?
Und_4: Wenn du hier schon jemandem unterstellst, keine Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft zu haben, dann konkretisiere u. begründe das gefälligst...




			
				n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Wer schon ein bi*s*l Hirn hat, wei*ss*


Netter Zufall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (18. August 2006)

ganz einfach. Wer den Unterschied zwischen Semestern und Trimestern kennt, weiss, dass man den ganzen Tag nur büffelt und lernt.Da ist nichts mit feiern, saufen, Wochenende großartig verplanen.......


----------



## Sisu (18. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach. Wer den Unterschied zwischen Semestern und Trimestern kennt, weiss, dass man den ganzen Tag nur büffelt und lernt.Da ist nichts mit feiern, saufen, Wochenende großartig verplanen.......



   
....da hab´ich aber schon was anderes gehört!
und ich kenne so einige, die bei der BW studieren bzw. studiert haben!


----------



## polo (18. August 2006)

hütet euch vor n70tester, sonst greift der gleich in sein riesiges bücherregal und bewirft euch mit seinem unendlichen fachwissen.


----------



## aemkei77 (18. August 2006)

und das aus allen gebieten, inkl. medizin (und die haben sehr schwere bücher - aua), wie man in seinen anderen postings nachlesen kann...


----------



## Mutton (18. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach. Wer den Unterschied zwischen Semestern und Trimestern kennt, weiss, dass man den ganzen Tag nur büffelt und lernt.Da ist nichts mit feiern, saufen, Wochenende großartig verplanen.......



Das verwechselst du vielleicht mit der Dienstgestaltung bei der BW. Also ich habe wenig Kapazitäten, oben genannte Freizeitgestaltung zu präferieren. Das Studium (Semestertakt) setzt mir relativ enge Grenzen. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich es ernst nehme und deine Kollegen, die nur saufen, feiern etc. eher orientierungslos sind oder zuviel Geld haben.

Viel Spaß in deiner lustigen Welt der Illusionen.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Vorteil des verdammt gut bezahlten Stresses beim Studium als Soldat?!?


----------



## thto (18. August 2006)

langweilig !


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> langweilig !


 
Falls sich noch irgendeiner fragen sollte,
warum es sich ein Hersteller, wie z.B. Canyon, 
trotz öffentlicher Kritik leisten kann, 
ein solches Support-Forum aufrecht zu erhalten,
braucht nur die (allgemeine) Entwicklung vieler Threads,
z.B. diesen hier, vor Augen zu führen.

Wenn Ihr @ n70tester, stellvertretend für durchaus andere mit ihm gleich zu setzende User, 'schlachten' wollt, dann macht es per PN.

Sein Threadstart war ein berechtigtes und sinnvolles Anliegen.
Leider diskreditiert er sich (wie auch in vielen anderen Thread, dies ist meine persönliche Meinung) nach jeweiliger Threadfortführung selbst. 

Wenn wir einen gewissen Druck oder, nennen wir es positiv formuliert, Sog auf Hersteller ausüben wollen, 
dann ist diese Art der Kommunikation m.M. nach beim besten Willen nicht geeignet.

VG Martin


----------



## thto (18. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> langweilig !



hi juchhu,

dazu stehe ich auch, da diese letzen ausschweifungen und OT mich wirklich langweilen, da dieses jedoch in vielen themen des canyon forums leider passiert konnte ich heute nicht wegschauen sondern mußte meine meinung äußern. Meine Aussage bezog sich nur auf die letzte entwicklung des threads und nicht auf einzelne personen!

viele herzliche grüße  

thorsten


----------



## aemkei77 (18. August 2006)

ihr habt ja recht, aber

*solange es trolle gibt werden sie auch gefüttert  *

und irgendwie müssen wir die Wartezeit bis irgendwann heute 





			
				staabi schrieb:
			
		

> und das ganze auf Freitag vertagt wurde


 ja auch herumkriegen

oder ihr führt den neuen TrollControll TM ein


Ontopic:
gibts schon News?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (18. August 2006)

ja genau! ONTOPIC!

an alle die die letzte Seite dieses Threads mit nichts als belanglosem blabla
der absolut null zum Thema beiträgt gefüllt haben:

macht bitte im ´Kindergartenforum´ weiter!

MichL


PS: bis auf juchhu natürlich, ...du bist mir zuvor gekommen


----------



## juchhu (19. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> hi juchhu,
> 
> dazu stehe ich auch, da diese letzen ausschweifungen und OT mich wirklich langweilen, da dieses jedoch in vielen themen des canyon forums leider passiert konnte ich heute nicht wegschauen sondern mußte meine meinung äußern. Meine Aussage bezog sich nur auf die letzte entwicklung des threads und nicht auf einzelne personen!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Thorsten,

meine Kritik entsprang nicht Deinem Posting sondern der Entwicklung des Threads, die letztlich richtig von Dir kommentiert wurde. 

Schade, dass ich dies nicht eindeutig klargestellt habe, 
und Du den Eindruck gewinnen musstest, 
ich kritisiere Dein Posting.

Dennoch, auch meine Aussage steht.

Tut uns selbst den Gefallen und zerredet den Thread nicht mit Offtopic.
Dies führt nur zur (berechtigten) Schließung, 
und die nützt der 'Sogwirkung'  nun überhaupt nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## NightRacer (19. August 2006)

nochmal ONTOPIC,

wurde wie versprochen gestern mittag vom Staabi nochmal zurückgerufen.
Er konnte mir erfreulicherweise mitteilen das die Garantieersatzrahmen nun in
Koblenz angekommen sind.
Und mein Ersatzrahmen daher Anfang nächster Woche an mich rausgeht.

Ich hoffe das ich daher nur noch einmal hier reinschreiben werde,
nämlich dann wenn der Rahmen in top Zustand bei mir angekommen ist.


...geht biken


MichL


----------



## NightRacer (25. August 2006)

nochmal ich,

also bereits am Dienstag ist besagter RC Rahmen dann endlich bei mir angekommen.
Qualität ist ganz ok, nur der Hinterbau geht ziemlich schwer, hoffe das sich das mit der Zeit legen wird.

Der Auf- und Umbau wird sich wohl noch etwas hinziehen, da mir noch das passende Buchsenset für den Dämpfer fehlt (ist schon unterwegs).
Und auf eine andere Gabel (Reba SL 2005) umgebaut wird, da brauch ich noch n Bremsscheibenadaper PM auf IS.

In diesem Sinne,...geht Biken


MichL


----------



## Padolomeus (25. August 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal ich,
> 
> 
> Qualität ist ganz ok, nur der Hinterbau geht ziemlich schwer, hoffe das sich das mit der Zeit legen wird.
> ...



Häh? Der Hinterbau geht schwer?


----------



## NightRacer (25. August 2006)

ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

halte ich nur den Rahmen in Händen, ohne Dämpfer,
muss ich eine erhebliche Kraft aufwenden um den Hinterbau zu bewegen.

Auf jedenfall soviel (und noch viel mehr) das wenn ich den Hinterbau sozusagen halb einfedere,
den Rahmen waagerecht halte und loslasse, dann ´fällt´ der Hinterbau eben nicht runter, sondern bewegt sich kein mm. ...verstanden?

Der größte Teil der schwergängigkeit dürfte wohl von den beiden plasik
Beilagscheiben an der Verschraubung der Wippe kommen.
Denn alle anderen Lagerstellen laufen frei, und kein Industrielager hat so
eine Reibung.

Also ich sag nur: wenn ich an meinem alten Rahmen den Dämpfer raus hab musst ich höllisch aufpassen das mir der Hinterbau eben nicht ´runter gefallen´ ist.

Jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen..?

MichL


PS: Buchsenset ist heute angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (25. August 2006)

dürfte nicht sein - frag doch nochmal nach


----------



## NightRacer (25. August 2006)

hatte heute nochmals mit der Werkstaat telefoniert

der Mitarbeiter meinte mehr oder weniger das die Schwergängigkeit des Hinterbaus normal wäre. Das sehe ich aber nicht so.

Damit in verbindung stehend sehe ich folgendes Problem:

das Buchsenset ist heute angekommen: laut Canyon wird 35mm benötigt.
die Buchsen ham auch 35mm (abgemessen)

Nur die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen hat eben 36.6mm (abgemessen).

Macht 1.6mm differenz.

Laut DT manual sind aber nur +/- 0.2mm erlaubt.

Fazit1: mit dem Hinterbau, bzw. der Lagerung stimmt irgendwas nicht.

Meine These: die beiden Lager in der Umlenkwippe sind ZU WEIT in
die Wippen eingepresst, dadurch ergibt sich eine zu große Einbaubreite.
Ausserdem kommt daher die schwergängikeit, da die Beilagscheiben zu stark auf die Wippe gepresst werden.

Fazit2: wenn ich den Dämpfer so montiere, verbiegt sich die Wippe und die torsion geht voll auf die Lager am Sitzrohr. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die dann  im Eimer sind.


Detail: Dämpferaufnahme mit 1,6mm Spiel






Auszug aus dem DT manual:


----------



## aemkei77 (25. August 2006)

so passt das auf keinen fall, du könntest mal die wippen neu montieren, vielleicht hat der monteur irgendwo eine beilagsscheibe rein die nicht hingehört


----------



## NightRacer (26. August 2006)

da ich als alter Nachtschichtler eh wach bin und schonwieder so n Hals hab,
hab ich mal ein bisschen gespielt.

also: Die Schrauben der Umlenkwippe im Sitzrohr raus gemacht,
die Beilagscheiben (die übrigens doch aus Alu sind) weg,
und die Schrauben wieder rein gedreht.

*..und siehe da! der Hinterbau geht wie Butter! Flutscht wie nix...!*

wo liegts Problem?...ganz einfach, wie ich schon gemutmaßt hatte sind die beiden Lager leicht versenkt in der Wippe eingepresst, dadurch liegt der Kopf der Schraube nicht (wie er eigentlich sollte) auf dem Innenring des Lagers, sondern voll auf der Alubeilagscheibe auf, die verursacht dann die schwergängigkeit der Hinterbaus!

Die Lager sind ~0,6mm versenkt, addiert man die beiden Maße sind wir bei 1,2mm. Die 1,2mm können wir von den 1,6mm Spiel im Einbaumaß des Dämpfers abziehen, dann wären wir da NUR noch bei 0,4mm Spiel der Dämpferbuchsen.

*Fazit: Die Lager müsen auf jeden Fall bündig zur Oberfläche der Wippe eingebaut werden.
Dann läuft auch der Hinterbau wieder*.







*Wisst ihr jetzt wieso ich mich so aufrege?
Mir wure vom Staabi persönlich zusagt das der Rahmen extra nochmal begutachtet wird bevor er an mich raus geht. Komisch...

Sowas muss einem doch auffallen! Wenn sogar ich als blöder Elektriker
das bemerke, und sogar noch die Ursache dafür diagnostizieren kann!!*


...ich könnt grade echt k.....


MichL


----------



## unchained (26. August 2006)

da fehlt ne kappe


----------



## NightRacer (26. August 2006)

Oh Mann! 

Sorry, aber bitte lies meine zwei Text oben einfach nochmal und ersetze das Wort Beilagscheibe einfach durch Kappe.


MichL


PS: die sieht man auf dem Foto da im Hintergrund übrigens noch auf m Tisch liegen.


----------



## Ede (30. August 2006)

@NightRacer:

Bitte schreib' doch den aktuellen Status Deiner Reklamation/Störung. Wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## xysiu33 (30. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,

wenn ich die story hier lese dann kann ich dir NightRacer nur mein Beileid aussprechen - solltest du zum Amokläufer mutieren, würde ich mich nicht wundern.

Mein Tipp an Staabi: fahre mal nach der Eurobike beim NightRacer vorbei und schau dir das mal persönlich an. Die ganze Geschichte ist ein Albtraum schlechthin. Bin froh, dass ich nicht betroffen bin. 

Viel Geduld NightRacer und noch mehr Glück für den schnellen Abschluß der Katastrophe.


----------



## NightRacer (31. August 2006)

nach zwei weitern Telefonaten mit der Werkstatt
ist der Rahmen ohne je eine Gabel oder Innenlager gesehen zu haben
wieder auf dem Weg zurück nach Koblenz zum richten.

mal schauen wie lange es dauert.


...ich sag da nixmehr zu


MichL


----------



## Scapin (31. August 2006)

Hallo NightRacer,

verfolge die Geschichte hier immer regelmäßig morgens beim "Zurechtmachen" meiner Kleinen für den Kindergarten. "Leider" ist deine Leidensstory so unglaublich, dass meine Pänz heute später gehen müssen (oder dürfen - je nach sichtweise glaub ich).
Hatte eigentlich gedacht, die Sache sei nach Post 27-30 jetzt Chefsache geworden. Wenn sie das ist -umso schlimmer-.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, ein Nichtschrauber wie da wirste ja irre drüber.
Wenn der Rahmen endlich korrekt angekommen ist kannst du dich wahrscheinlich mit Herrn Staab im Classic Forum drüber unterhalten.
Naja, dann gehen meine Kinder aber auch schon zur Uni.
Respekt für die immer noch ruhige Vorgehensweise von dir.
Scapin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. August 2006)

> ...ich sag da nixmehr zu



Hallo NightRacer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch........... du darfst dir bei der Eurobike, ein 2007er Austellungsrad nach deiner Wahl aussuchen, als Entschädigung für dieses na.............

Kann dich verstehen, habe auch keine guten erfahrungen hinsichtlich Garantieabwicklungen mit Canyon geniessen dürfen. Und 2 mir bekannten Personen, die sich auf meinen Rat auch Canyon-Mountainbikes gekauft haben, konnten in den gleichen Genuss kommen wie ich. Aber deine Geschichte ist mit Abstand schon ein absoluter Hammer!


Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg, und das Canyon endlich das tut, was es hätte schon lange tun müssen! Immer wieder machen Sie die gleichen Fehler!

Gruß
stonelebs


----------



## Ede (18. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...ich sag da nixmehr zu
> 
> MichL



...so....3 Wochen sind ins Land gegangen...steuert die Geschichte auf ein Happy End hin?


----------



## NightRacer (18. September 2006)

ja..ok...die Fortsetzung der nicht enden wollenden Story.

Der Ersatzrahmen vom Ersatzrahmen kam bereits am Donnerstag letzter Woche wieder mal bei mir an.

Innerhalb dieser Zeit wurde ich weder Ã¼ber den Eingang des zurÃ¼ckgesendeten
Rahmens bei Canyon in Kenntnis gesetzt, 
noch wurde mir in irgendeinerweise mitgeteilt wie der Fehler behoben wird, oder wann der Rahmen wieder zurÃ¼ck kommt.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe wurde der komplette Rahmen nochmals getauscht.

Mit folgendem Erfolg, der Hinterbau lÃ¤sst sich nun frei bewegen.

Aber: Das DÃ¤mpfereinbaumaÃ an der Wippe betrÃ¤gt immernoch 35,8mm anstatt 35,0mm, sprich 0,8mm zuviel.
Man mÃ¶ge mich fÃ¼r kleinlich halten, aber die 0,8mm liegen immernoch um das 4-fache Ã¼ber der von DT Swiss angegebenen Toleranz.
By the Way: Dem DT DÃ¤mpfer ist das ÃbermaÃ im Prinzip sch..ssegal, da der das mit seien Kugelgelenken ausgleicht.

*Nochmal: das Problem liegt darin, das wenn ich die 0,8mm einfach mit der DÃ¤mpferschraube zuziehe bringe ich eine axiale Belastung auf meine Lagerstellen an der Wippe, und die sind dafÃ¼r nicht ausgelegt, deshalb heissen die auch Radiallager!
Meines erachten: Lagertod vorprogrammiert!*

Also gut: nochmal die liebe Frau GK angerufen, eigentlich wollte ich ja den Herr Staab persÃ¶nlich erreichen, aber der ging nicht ran.

Und jetzt kommts:
Frau K. musste mir gegenÃ¼ber leider zugeben das ALLE derzeit verfÃ¼baren RC Rahmen das Problem haben und sie mir deshalb nix anderes liefern kÃ¶nnen!

DarÃ¼ber wurde ich aber nicht etwa in Kenntniss gesetzt, sondern man schickt eben einfach mal einen Â´nicht korrektenÂ´ Rahmen.

Ebenso habe ich die Aussage von Frau K. sowie von einem Mitarbeiter der Werkstatt, das sie der meinung sind das die 0,8mm nichts ausmachen dÃ¼rften. Sehe ich halt nicht so.

Deshalb wurde jetzt vereinbart das mir zehntel Untelagscheiben zugesendet werden, mit denen ich dann die 0,8mm ausgleichen kann.

Was in meinen Augen natÃ¼lich alles andere als korrekt ist.

Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr den Rahmen zum x-ten mal zuÃ¼ckzuschicken, sondern ich will das Teil auch irgendwann mal fahren.

Frau K. meinte noch das Sie den Rahmen sobald die NEUEN RC Rahmen verfÃ¼gbar wÃ¤ren, die den Fehler nicht aufweisen wieder tauschen wÃ¼rden, aber da wÃ¤re wieder das Problem das sie den Liefertermin nicht nennen kÃ¶nnte.
Das glaube ich auch erst wenn ich das schriftlich bekomme.

Ein Kumpel zum Beispiel rÃ¤t mir dazu auf Wandlung zu bestehen,
aber was soll dabei rauskommen? Dann hab ich xxxâ¬ und n Haufen Komponenten in der Garage rumliegen mit denen ich nicht fahren kann.


MichL      


PS: nur fÃ¼r den Fall das jemand auf die Idee kommt den Beitrag zu lÃ¶schen,
ich hab den lokal verfÃ¼gbar gemacht, wenn wenn er hier weg ist werde ich den an anderer Stelle einstellen und Ã¼ber meine Signatur einsehbar machen.


----------



## cos75 (18. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel zum Beispiel rÃ¤t mir dazu auf Wandlung zu bestehen,


Nach 3 erfolglosen Nachbesserungsversuchen hast du in der Tat das Recht auf Wandlung und davon wÃ¼rde ich an deiner Stelle einfach gebrauch machen.



> Dann hab ich xxxâ¬ und n Haufen Komponenten in der Garage rumliegen mit denen ich nicht fahren kann.


Sorry, aber das musst du mir jetzt mal genauer erklÃ¤ren. Du scheinst dich ja mit der Materie ziemlich gut auszukennen, was ich aus deinen Posting lese. Warum wandelst du nicht einfach und kaufst du dir einen Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller ? Solche Rahmen wie den RC gibts doch wie Sand am Meer. Warum willst du unbedingt bei Canyon bleiben, wenn du so schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast ? Oder kann es vielleicht sein, dass der Service woanders auch nicht besser ist und es kein IBC-Support Forum gibt, wo man seinem Frust (den ich durchaus verstehen kann) seinen Lauf lassen kann ?


----------



## NightRacer (18. September 2006)

Ganz einfach,

das Rad habe ich 2003 gekauft, das Rahmenset hat damls 999â¬ gekostet.

Wenn ich jetzt auf Wandlung bestehen wÃ¼rde, was denkst du wÃ¼rde ich in â¬ noch dafÃ¼r bekommen? 
Da ich den Rahmen ja benutzt habe. 999â¬ ???...sicher nicht.

Mal angenommen die geben mir 500â¬,...

Wo bekomm ich fÃ¼r 500â¬ nen gleichwertigen Rahmen?

Ich behaupte schon von mir das ich mich einigermaÃe auskenne, das ist vielleicht auch das Problem.
Anderen Leuten, die sich nicht so auskennen, denen wÃ¤re ein solcher fehler vielleicht garnicht aufgefallen.

Und nochmal: Ich flenn hier nicht rum weil die Ganganzeige von Schalthebel nicht richtig funzt, oder die Bremse entlÃ¼ftet werden muss.
Das sind 1.) Anbauteile, und 2.) hÃ¤tte ich das einfach selber gerichtet.

Doch hier gehtÂ´s um genau das Teil wo CANYON drauf steht nÃ¤mlich den RAHMEN.
Und da scheint es einfach erhebliche MÃ¤ngel in der QualitÃ¤t zu geben.

Das dies sicher das letzte Rad war das ich von Canyon gekauft habe
steht fest.

Wobei ich immernoch sage: wenn die das 1:1 umsetzten wÃ¼rden wie es
auf m Zeichenbrett steht und im Prospekt,
und nicht ein Hammer nach dem anderen kommen wÃ¼rde (also bei mir auf jeden Fall), dann wÃ¤re das ja OK.


----------



## Staabi (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

nur kurz, weil ich diese Woche im Urlaub bin: Die Buchsen werden bei DT für uns ohnehin in der Breite speziell gemacht, da kein Standardmaß. Wenn der Rahmen jetzt Maß 35,8 statt 35,0 aufweist kann man diese 0,4mm mit Beilagscheiben ohne Probleme ausgleichen. Optisch vielleicht unelegant, technisch kein Problem. Kritisch wäre es, wenn die 35,0 Buchse in die 35,8 Aufnahme gequetscht wird. Das ist zugegeben bei uns zuerst nicht aufgefallen, weil wir den Rahmen an Dich ja ohen Dämpfer gesendet haben. 

Nebenbei, ich finde es schade, das Du hier ausserdem immer nur die Sachen ansprichst, die Deiner Meinung nach schieflaufen. Aber nicht mit einem Wort erwähnst, wo wir Dir entgegenkommen (F8 Rahmen bspw.) und wir uns als Ausgleich für die Probleme an anderer Stelle sehr kulant gezeigt haben.

Und noch einmal deutlich hier im Forum, nachdem wir das telefonisch schon hatten. Von unseren Garantiebestimmungen her hätten wir Dir auch im Februar bereits einen roten RC oder auch einen andersfarbigen XC Rahmen (da ebenfalls ein Nachfolger Deines 2003er MR) liefern können. Dabei hätten wir noch nicht einmal darauf Rücksicht nehmen müssen falls der alte Dämpfer nicht mehr gepasst hätte. Aus der Gewährleitungszeit bist Du raus, wir könnten grob gesagt als gleichwertigen Ersatz liefern was wir wollen. Alles andere ist seit dem von unserer Seite aus reine Kulanz. Das nur zum Grundverständnis der ganzen Story von meiner Seite aus.

Das soll es von meiner Seite aus für diese Woche gewesen sein, bin wie oben in einem eigenen Thread steht erst ab dem 25.9. wieder im Büro. Gesine ist auf Geschäftsreise.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## löösns (18. September 2006)

ich weiss ja nicht, will auch nichts zusätzlich aufheitzen und nichts an diesem ernsten thema ins lächerliche ziehen, aber mit meinem verstand dieser sache frage ich mich, wieso ihr dem nightracer nicht einfach ein komplettbike aus der warteschleife schickt... ODER: wieso nightracer nicht einfach auf den rahmen scheisst, das hier reinschreibt und sich einen anständigen rahmen holt, mitdem er zufrieden ist.

ich hätte die ganze story schon sowas von satt.

ich bewundere beide seiten für ihre geduld und die harten schädel. ich glaube, wenn man nerven und arbeitsstunden von allen beteiligten rechnen würde, wäre der betrag weitaus höher, als wenn canyon ein bike als kulanzleistung verschenken oder nightracer auf den materialverlust schei&&en würde. 

meine meinung.


----------



## unchained (18. September 2006)

Oh ja !


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2006)

Ein Komplettbike herschenken? So ein Unsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (18. September 2006)

naja es war schon ziemlicher Trara .....


----------



## stick007 (18. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> ... ODER: wieso nightracer nicht einfach auf den rahmen scheisst, das hier reinschreibt und sich einen anständigen rahmen holt, mitdem er zufrieden ist.
> 
> [..]



Oder, Du schenkst ihm einfach einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## rochus (18. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> aber mit meinem verstand dieser sache frage ich mich, wieso ihr dem nightracer nicht einfach ein komplettbike aus der warteschleife schickt...



hm,...mit deinem verstand, alles klar
@nightracer, kompliment für die coolness,...mehr kann eigentlich nicht mehr schief gehen,...und 

@staabi, wenn ihr euch aber entscheidet ihm aus kulanz den rahmen zu liefern, dann schaut ihn euch halt genau an, setzt einen dämpfer ein und checkt das teil, ich mein das darf einfach nicht sein, das dann immer noch irgendwas nicht stimmt, wieder teile nachgeschickt werden müssen etc. 

das ist wahnsinn,...ich mein kann passieren, aber darf eigentlich nicht, wenn das einem ganz junge unternehmen passieren würde, dann wäre das das aus,...!

hoffe 2007 gibt es sowas nicht mehr, möchte nämlich immernoch canyonkunde werden


rochus


----------



## NightRacer (18. September 2006)

Staabi schrieb:


> Nebenbei, ich finde es schade, das Du hier ausserdem immer nur die Sachen ansprichst, die Deiner Meinung nach schieflaufen. Aber nicht mit einem Wort erwÃ¤hnst, wo wir Dir entgegenkommen (F8 Rahmen bspw.) und wir uns als Ausgleich fÃ¼r die Probleme an anderer Stelle sehr kulant gezeigt haben.


*
Ich hab die Geschichte mit dem Rennrad an dieser Stelle immer ganz bewusst nicht angesprochen, da ich es einfach Ã¼berhaupt nicht vorteilhaft fÃ¼r Canyon sehe, wenn ich die Sache hier auch noch auf den Tisch bringe.*

Aber bitte, auch noch diese Story, der Reihe nach:

Im September 2005 habe ich mir in der Sparbuchaktion ein Passione Legatio
in GrÃ¶Ãe 58 (nach GrÃ¶Ãenberatung der Verkaufshotline) bestellt.
Wurde promt geliefert, da natÃ¼rlich lagerhaltig.
War soweit auch alles OK, sauber aufgebaut, usw.

In 2005 habe ich das Rad garnimmer auf der StrÃe bewegt, da nur noch Sauwetter, im Winter dann ein paar Mal auf der Rolle, im FrÃ¼hjahr 2006 dann Trainingslager am Lago Maggiore.
Doch irgendwie hatte ich immer das GefÃ¼hl das mir das Rad zu klein war.
Der Sattel voll am Anschlag nach hinten geschoben.
Beim Lenkeinschlag streift die Schuhspitze am Vorderrad.
Die Sitzposition sehr kurz und gedrungen.

Deshalb hab ich nochmal bei der Verkaufshotline angerufen und mich nochmal
grÃ¶ssenmÃ¤ssig beraten lassen, wieder das Ergebnis, 58cm.
Ich Ã¤usserte bedenken, und meinte das ich vielleicht doch n 60er Rahmen brÃ¤uchte. NEIN, sagte die Hotline, man wÃ¼rde mir immer wieder einen 58cm Rahmen empfehlen.

In einem TelefongesprÃ¤ch mit Frau GK, die mir damals auch das Passione verkauft hatte, brachte ich das Thema nochmal zur Sprache und fragte (rein interessehalber) ob der aktuelle RoadMaster Rahmenkit in Gr. 60 noch lieferbar wÃ¤re.
Sie meinte, sie kÃ¶nnte von ihrem Rechner aus nicht ins Lagersystem einsehen, aber sie kÃ¶nnte mal eine paar Â´PseudobestellungenÂ´ eingeben um so zu sehen ob der Rahmen noch da ist. 
Ich hatte aber eindeutig gesagt das ich nur nachfrage, aber nicht bestelle.

Tja,...irgendwie ist diese Pseudobestellung doch hÃ¤ngen geblieben.
*Ein paar Tage spÃ¤ter steht plÃ¶tzlich ein RoadMaster Rahmen bei mir im Hausflur,
den ich NIE bestellt hatte.*
Egal,...wenn das Ding schonmal da ist. Ausgepackt,...und mit dem Passione von mir verglichen.

Irgendwas war da faul, das Sitzrohr des 60er RoadMaster Rahmen war 4cm lÃ¤nger als das meines Passione!
Da ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen.

*CANYON hatte mir in 2005 die falsche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe geliefert!*
GrÃ¶Ãe 56 anstatt der bestellten 58cm! Leider auf den ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen, da kein Aufkleber mit der GrÃ¶Ãenangabe auf dem Rahmen war.
Wer bitte vermisst sein neues Rad direkt nachdem es direkt geliefert wurde?

Und nun? Ich habe mit Herrn Staab telefoniert.

Wollt ihr wissen wie das erste Angebot lautete?

Ich sollte *350â¬ bezahlen* um den aktuellen RoadMaster Rahmen in der richtigen, von mir damals bestellten RahmengrÃ¶Ãe zu bekomme, da der 2005er Passione Rahmen nicht mehr lieferbar sei. Den alten Passione Rahmen solle ich doch *bei ebay verkaufen *und so die Kohle wieder rausholen.

Was bitte ist daran Kulant?

*Auf dieses Angebot bin ich nicht eingegangen.*

Ich forderte den Rahmen in der richtigen GrÃ¶Ãe ohne das ich etwas zuzahle, und den falschen, zu kleinen Rahmen wollte ich zurÃ¼ck schicken.

Wiederwillig ging Herr Staab darauf ein, nachdem ich androhte die Story hier gleich noch nachzuschieben.

*Wo soll ich denn hier die Kulanz erkennen? Ich habe doch nur darauf bestanden die von mir bestellte RahmengrÃ¶Ãe zu bekommen.*
Alles was ich gewonnen habe, ist das ich nun einen eloxierten anstatt einem lackierten Rahmen habe.

Ãbrigens: Ich habe Canyon auch noch Arbeitszeit erspart, da ich den Umbau selber Ã¼bernommen habe.



Staabi schrieb:


> ...Optisch vielleicht unelegant, technisch kein Problem. Kritisch wÃ¤re es, wenn die 35,0 Buchse in die 35,8 Aufnahme gequetscht wird. Das ist zugegeben bei uns zuerst nicht aufgefallen, weil wir den Rahmen an Dich ja ohen DÃ¤mpfer gesendet haben.




Wenn das Kritisch ist,...wieso wird mir der Rahmen , nachem ICH den Fehler
erkannt und moniert hatte ein zweites mal, ohne Kommentar wieder zugeschickt, und hat immer noch den gleichen Fehler, nur das das ÃbermaÃ nicht mehr 1,6mm, sondern NUR noch 0,8mm betrÃ¤gt??



Staabi schrieb:


> Und noch einmal deutlich hier im Forum, nachdem wir das telefonisch schon hatten. Von unseren Garantiebestimmungen her hÃ¤tten wir Dir auch im Februar bereits einen roten RC oder auch einen andersfarbigen XC Rahmen (da ebenfalls ein Nachfolger Deines 2003er MR) liefern kÃ¶nnen. Dabei hÃ¤tten wir noch nicht einmal darauf RÃ¼cksicht nehmen mÃ¼ssen falls der alte DÃ¤mpfer nicht mehr gepasst hÃ¤tte. Aus der GewÃ¤hrleitungszeit bist Du raus, wir kÃ¶nnten grob gesagt als gleichwertigen Ersatz liefern was wir wollen. Alles andere ist seit dem von unserer Seite aus reine Kulanz. Das nur zum GrundverstÃ¤ndnis der ganzen Story von meiner Seite aus.



Frage:
ist der Rahmen gleichwertig wenn mein DÃ¤mpfer nicht mehr in den Rahmen passt? (MR->165mm DÃ¤mpfer, XC->190mm DÃ¤mpfer)
nÃ¤chste Frage:
welcher Rahmen ist der legitimere Nachfolger des MR2003 (95mm)?
das RC Modell mit 85mm Federweg, oder
das XC mit 110mm Federweg

Wenn man mir die Wahl zwischen zwei Modellen gibt, und ich entscheide mich fÃ¼r Modell xy, dann gilt es auch dieses zu liefern.
Und dann kann man nicht n halbes Jahr spÃ¤ter einen RÃ¼ckzieher machen.

*nochmal ein Auszug aus der Mail von Canyon vom 20.01.2006 !!*

...Wir kÃ¶nnen Ihnen zwei Rahmen zur Auswahl anbieten.

1. Einen 2005er Nerve XC Rahmen (schwarz), dieser Rahmen benÃ¶tigt einen DÃ¤mpfer mit lÃ¤ngerem Einbaumass. Einen dafÃ¼r passenden DT Swiss SSD 210L DÃ¤mpfer (190 mm) *wÃ¼rden wir Ihnen fÃ¼r â¬ 200,- anbieten,* natÃ¼rlich ist dies ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer.

2. Einen 2006er Nerve RC Rahmen (schwarz), in diesen Rahmen kÃ¶nnte Ihr original DÃ¤mpfer verwendet werden. Allerdings *kÃ¶nnen wir Ihnen diesen Rahmen erst ab ca. Mitte MÃ¤rz ausliefern*. Wir erhalten erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Lieferung der 2006er Rahmen.....



soweit

MichL


PS: da sitze ich hier nun heute an meinem GEBURTSTAG und hab schonwieder 1-2 Std. Zeit in dieses Thema gesteckt. ...und NEIN, es macht mir keinen Spass,..ich wÃ¼rde lieber fahren.


----------



## unchained (18. September 2006)

DAS ist mal Verdammt harter Stoff ! Ohne Worte !


----------



## Staabi (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

Thema Rennrad:

Du hast mal wieder ganz elegant vergessen zu erwähnen, das der Passione aus der Sparbuch Aktion ein F6 Rahmen war. Der zu klein ist, warum auch immer, eventuell falsch eingelagert oder was weiss ich. Diesen Rahmen hast Du jetzt bereits knapp 1 Jahr gefahren. Der Austauschrahmen, den ich Dir geschickt habe ist ein F8, erheblich steifer, leichter und mit der Race SL Gabel ausgestattet. Und das hatte ich Dir am Telefon auch schon erklärt. Daher sollten ursprünglich die 350,- Euro Aufpreis kommen. Die Du bei Verkauf des F6 wieder raus gehabt hättest. Dann habe ich aber, mit Hinblick auf den Verlauf der ganzen Sache den F8 ohne Aufpreis versendet und den F6 nach einem Jahr komplett zurück genommen. Ich kann da sehr viel Kulanz entdecken. Ganz ehrlich, mir platzt jetzt auch langsam der Kragen. Bei allem Verständnis glaube ich langsam aber sicher, das zwischen Dir und der Firma Canyon etwas grundsätzlich nicht stimmt. Es kann nicht sein, das wir tausende von zufriedenen Kunden haben und einen, bei dem immer alles schiefläuft.... Irgendwo ist da der Haken drin, und den sehe ich inzwischen auch irgendwo darin, das wir dich sowieso nicht mehr zufrieden stellen können.

Zum Garantieersatz, auch das hatte ich Dir am Telefon schon lang und breit erklärt: Dein ursprünglicher Rahmen war ein MR Modelljahr 2003. Damals waren die MR und XC Modelle vom Rahmen her völlig identisch, nur die Austattung machte den Unterschied. Beide hatten 95mm Federweg am Heck. Im Modelljahr 2004 wurde die Reihe dann geteilt in die RC Serie (85mm) und die XC Serie (115mm). Beides sind legitime Nachfolger Deines MR Rahmens und wären für den Garantieersatz in frage gekommen. Garantie geben wir auf den Rahmen, nicht darauf das entsprechende Anbauteile passen oder der Ersatz der Wunschfarbe entspricht. Wir haben Dir aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit einige Angebote von schneller lieferbaren Ersatzrahmen gegeben, die Du alle ausgeschlagen hast.

Generell noch: Ganz ehrlich, es ist ohnehin fraglich, ob der reklamierte Schaden an Deinem Bike unter Garantie fällt oder ein Folgeschaden aufgrund mangelnder Pflege (Stichwort Deine Jahreskilometerleistung von 13.000km bei Wind und Wetter, die sich zugegeben inzwischen auf mehrere Bikes verteilt, aber zu einem Großteil mit dem MR gefahren wurde und der normale Verschleiß der Hinterbaulager mit entsprechenden Austauschintervallen) entstanden ist. Bei weniger kulanten Firmen als bei uns wärst Du eventuell schon aus der Garantieerfüllung ausgeschieden.

Grüße,

Michael, dem das ganze auch keinen Spaß macht und der in seinem Urlaub sicher was anderes vorhat als sich schon wieder über die ganze Geschichte zu ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (19. September 2006)

Staabi schrieb:


> ... *...Der zu klein ist, warum auch immer, eventuell falsch eingelagert oder was weiss ich.* Diesen Rahmen hast Du jetzt bereits knapp 1 Jahr gefahren. Der Austauschrahmen, den ich Dir geschickt habe ist ein F8, erheblich steifer, leichter und mit der Race SL Gabel ausgestattet.



...ja, was weiss ich,..keine Ahnung,...ich weiss es auch nicht! IHR habt mir den falschen Rahmen geschickt.
*Und ich hab NIE drauf bestanden einen F8 Rahmen zu bekommen!*
Nur den Ramen in der GrÃ¶Ãe wie ich ihn bestellt hatte.
Wenn ihr den Passione Legatio F6 2005 nicht mehr liefern kÃ¶nnt kann ich da auch nix fÃ¼r.
*Nur wieso soll ich draufzahlen wenn ihr mir das Rad in der falschen grÃ¶Ãe schickt?*
...leichter?,..steifer vielleicht, aber der F8 wiegt out-of-the-Box  1988Gramm,
inkl. Gabel & Vorbau, Handverwogen,
der F6 hatte 1908Gramm, klar, war ja auch eine grÃ¶Ãe kleiner.




Staabi schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, das wir tausende von zufriedenen Kunden haben und einen, bei dem immer alles schieflÃ¤uft.... Irgendwo ist da der Haken drin, und den sehe ich inzwischen auch irgendwo darin, das wir dich sowieso nicht mehr zufrieden stellen kÃ¶nnen.



Zufrieden 1:...ich wÃ¤re mit dem Renner sehr wohl zufrieden gewesen(QualitÃ¤t, Verarbeitung),...hab ich vorhin auch geschrieben, wenn nicht irgendwann rausgekommen wÃ¤re das ich nicht das bekommen habe was ich bestellt hatte.

Zufrieden 2: ...Zufrieden bin ich in dem Moment wo ich mit dem MTB wieder fahren kann, und ab da wird man von mir auch nicht mehr viel hoeren, weil ich dann unterwegs bin.




Staabi schrieb:


> Wir haben Dir aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit einige Angebote von schneller lieferbaren Ersatzrahmen gegeben, die Du alle ausgeschlagen hast. ...




*...ich verweise nochmals auf den ersten Liefertermin der mir genannt wurde!*

*Mitte MÃ¤rz 2006!* Aufgrundlage diesen Termins habe ich meine Entscheidung gefÃ¤llt.

Ein RC 2006 *ohne Aufpreis *Mitte MÃ¤rz 2006 (6Wochen Wartezeit)
oder
ein XC 2005 *mit 200â¬ Aufpreis *(fÃ¼r neuen DÃ¤mpfer) sofort.

beide in schwarz

*Das war der StatusQuo auf dem ich meine Entscheideung gefÃ¤llt hatte.
Da ist ja wohl klar fÃ¼r was man sich entscheidet...*




Staabi schrieb:


> Generell noch: Ganz ehrlich, es ist ohnehin fraglich, ob der reklamierte Schaden an Deinem Bike unter Garantie fÃ¤llt oder ein Folgeschaden aufgrund mangelnder Pflege (Stichwort Deine Jahreskilometerleistung von 13.000km bei Wind und Wetter, die sich zugegeben inzwischen auf mehrere Bikes verteilt, aber zu einem GroÃteil mit dem MR gefahren wurde und der normale VerschleiÃ der Hinterbaulager mit entsprechenden Austauschintervallen) entstanden ist. Bei weniger kulanten Firmen als bei uns wÃ¤rst Du eventuell schon aus der GarantieerfÃ¼llung ausgeschieden.



1.) Mangelnde Pflege: wie bitteschÃ¶n kann man ein wartungsfreies Rillenkugellager warten?
2.) Richtig, ich fahre viel, mit inzwischen vier RÃ¤dern, aber das MR war nicht mein erstes.
3.) Der aktuelle Garantiefall bezieht sich nicht auf ein defektes Hinterbaulager,
sonder der Lagersitz des Lagers der Umlenkwippe ist eingerissen....












kommt sowas von vielen Kilometern, oder einfach davon das der Lagersitz beim Einbau vielleicht n paar hundertstel zuu eng war und das Lager eben trotzdem reingepresst wurde?


...und nochmal...was hat das grade mit der aktuellen Problematik zu tun?

Der RC Rahmen den ich hier habe hat noch nicht einmal ein Laufrad gesehen!
Also kanns an meinen vielen Kilometern nicht liegen.


----------



## gk_canyon (19. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf Geschäftsreise gibt es einen Internetzugang 

Um zu vermeiden,dass der Eindruck entsteht es bestünde möglicherweise ein geringeres Interesse an Nightracers Problem, weil unsere Reaktionen im Forum auf seine Einträge nachlassen, möchte ich folgendes sagen: wir bevorzugen in diesem Fall die direkte Kommunikation mit dem Kunden, da die Diskussion übers Forum sonst nur noch emotionaler wird (von beiden Seiten).
Wir haben, wie Michael bereits geschrieben hat, Nightracer durchaus interessante Alternativen geboten und sind ihm mehrfach entgegengekommen. Ein Komplettrad würde in diesem Fall nicht 'helfen', da er Parts verbauen möchte, die er bereits vorliegen hat...

@nightracer: Deine Darstellung ist vollkommen legitim, wenn Deine aufgeführten 'Zitate' und der beschriebene Ablauf der Wahrheit entsprechen. Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis dafür, dass Du verärgert bist und dies zu sehr emotionalen Reaktionen führen kann. Für uns entscheidend ist, dass wir eine Lösung für beide Seiten finden, wobei Dein Interesse selbstverständlich klar im Vordergrund steht. Wir werden unsere Lösungswege überdenken.
Nach meiner Rückkehr werde ich mich telefonisch bei Dir melden, dann können wir das weitere Vorgehen gerne nochmal besprechen.


Viele Grüße aus der Ferne!

Gesine


----------



## aemkei77 (19. September 2006)

> PS: da sitze ich hier nun heute an meinem GEBURTSTAG und hab schonwieder 1-2 Std. Zeit in dieses Thema gesteckt. ...



Na dann noch,nachträglich, trotz allem: HAPPY Birthday


----------



## Staabi (19. September 2006)

Hallo,



> ...ja, was weiss ich,..keine Ahnung,...ich weiss es auch nicht! IHR habt mir den falschen Rahmen geschickt.
> Und ich hab NIE drauf bestanden einen F8 Rahmen zu bekommen!



Bitte, da haben wir aber am Telefon lange genug drüber gesprochen... Und das Du jetzt einen F8 bekommst und wo die Unterschiede liegen war Dir klar. Denn schließlich hattest Du Dich schon vorher für einen F8 als Upgrade zu Deinem Passione interessiert.  Zitat "wenn es nur um den Rennrahmen gegangen wäre hätte ich den Aufpreis ja akzeptiert" Und daraufhin bin ich ja erst auf darauf eingegangen, den F8 ohne Aufpreis zu versenden. Von meiner Seite aus jetzt Ende der Diskussion, das ist hier inzwischen so festgefahren, das es im Forum wirklich nichts mehr bringt. Ich möchte mich nur gegen den Eindruck wehren, das wir keine Alternativen geboten hätten oder uns komplett stur verhalten haben, denn das stimmt einfach nicht.



> 1.) Mangelnde Pflege: wie bitteschön kann man ein wartungsfreies Rillenkugellager warten?



Warten nicht, aber wie alle Lager haben auch Hinterbaulager eine begrenzte Lebenszeit und müssen irgendwann getauscht werden. Wenn das nicht geschieht kann das zu Folgeschäden führen. Und bei Deiner Kilometerleistung kommst Du nach 2 Jahren in Regionen, in denen andere vielleicht nach 8 Jahren sind. Dazu gehören auch entsprechende Wartungsintervalle und auch Austausch der Lager. Aber wie gesagt, lassen wir das hier, das führt in der öffentlichen Diskussion zu nichts.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rochus (19. September 2006)

mensch leute, wie weit sind wir denn, das sich die canyon mitarbeiter nachts an den pc setzten und anfangen sich zu rechtfertigen,... 

happy birthday nachträglich, @canyon eine baldige erfolgreiche lösung und ein besseres image für 2007!

rochus


----------



## meisterfolldepp (19. September 2006)

@FloImSchnee: Hömma, habt ihr die Fottos vom Latschenfeld alle mit einer Ixus 40 bzw. 55 geschossen? Die sind echt nicht schlecht.
OK, hat jetzt nix mit'm eigentlichen Thema zu tun, muß aber trotzdem mal gefragt bzw. gesagt werden.  

Jedoch, um es vielleicht mal in die ursprüngliche Richtung zu lenken: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Support waren bis jetzt positiv. Der Austausch der Schnellspanner im letzten Jahr funktionierte gut und die geborstene Sattelstützensattelfestschraubschraubenmutter wurde auch anstandslos (ok, mit anfänglichem Murren ) und kostenlos getauscht.

Und was mir beim Lesen der Beiträge von Dir, NightRacer, auffällt: Du machst gerne andere für Deine Verfehlungen verantwortlich, was? Wenn Du nicht überprüfst, welchen Rahmen Du bei Deinem Rennrad bekommst (eben auch durch's Ausmessen), dann darfst Du Dich aber auch später nicht über eine Fehllieferung beschweren, schließlich hast Du diese akzeptiert. Mit einem lapidaren 





> "Wer bitte vermisst sein neues Rad direkt nachdem es direkt geliefert wurde?"


 kann man es sich auch ganz schön einfach machen. Letztendlich kannst Du aber froh darüber sein, daß Canyon Dir *überhaupt* einen Ersatzrahmen zugeschickt hat. Besteh' mal bei der Telekom, nachdem Du ein Jahr später gemerkt hast, daß eine Rechnung überhöht war, auf Rückzahlung... ROFL 
Es sind nicht immer die anderen schuld, Kollege.

Greetz,

mfd


----------



## NightRacer (19. September 2006)

...dein NickName sagt alles...

überleg mal was du hier grade für n Vergleich anstellst.


ich behaupte zwar das ich mich gut auskenne,
aber auch ich kann nicht jedes Problem SOFORT nach dem auspacken erkennen.

Nochmal, wenn ich Gr. 58 bestelle, gehe ich davon aus das ich 58 geliefert bekomme.


aber zum Thema:

grade hab ich die Unterlegscheiben für die Dämpferaufnahme aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Nun kann ich das Rad weigstens optisch unelegant aufbauen.


MichL


----------



## Christian_74 (19. September 2006)

@meisterfolldepp 
Also ich glaube nicht, dass der Käufer in der Plicht liegt ein Produkt bei der Lieferung zu vermessen, um dieses auf seine Richtigkeit zu prüfen.

Wenn auf dem Lieferschein/Rechnung 18 Zoll (z.B.) steht, sollte man sich darauf auch verlassen können.


----------



## Compagnon (19. September 2006)

Führt Canyon bei der Bestellhotline eigentlich eine Art schwarze Liste mit Kunden, die als Antwort immer nur "in dieser Größe leider bereits ausverkauft" zu hören bekommen sollen? 
OK OK, man merkt ja das es den Beteiligten hier sehr ernst ist. Wäre das ganze ein Fußballverein, würde der Spieler auf jeden Fall gefeuert werden. Fragt sich nur wer der Spieler ist.


----------



## cos75 (19. September 2006)

Ich finde das Canyon sich hier wirklich bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. Bei anderen Herstellern wird auf solche Threads gar nicht geantwortet und einfach vom Mod geschlossen. Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238802&page=2#49


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (19. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> @meisterfolldepp
> Also ich glaube nicht, dass der Käufer in der Plicht liegt ein Produkt bei der Lieferung zu vermessen, um dieses auf seine Richtigkeit zu prüfen.
> 
> Wenn auf dem Lieferschein/Rechnung 18 Zoll (z.B.) steht, sollte man sich darauf auch verlassen können.



Natürlich ist es deine Pflicht die Ware auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit zu prüfen.

@Nightracer: Jetzt kannst ja endlich wieder fahren und alles ist gut


----------



## Scapin (19. September 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es deine Pflicht die Ware auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit zu prüfen.
> 
> Sehe ich ähnlich, zumindest wenn ich von Beginn an den Eindruck habe, dass mit dem Bike was nicht stimmt (so hat Night Racer ja geschrieben). Ist aber trotzdem schon ein Hammer, das Falsche bike zu schicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## NightRacer (19. September 2006)

Scapin schrieb:


> ...verstehe ich nicht, warum dann trotz "Chefsache" durch Herrn Staab immer noch Lieferungen an Night Racer scheinbar nicht sorgfältig genug geprüft werden. Diese Blöße würde ich mir dann aber doch nicht geben als Händler. ...



Natürlich kann ich nicht behaupten das ich aus der Geschichte mit dem Renner schlecht rausgekommen wäre.
Tu ich auch nicht, trotzdem wäre es mir lieber gewesen wenn die Geschichte nie passiert wäre.

@ Scapin: deine Worte geben es genau richtig wieder was mir an der Sache eigentlich so auf n Sack geht.

Ich bekomm n Ersatzrahmen wo mir im Vorfeld vom Staabi  noch persönlich gesagt wurde das er vor dem Versand nochmal gecheckt wird und dann ist das Ding da, und ich kann ihn umgehend wieder zurückschicken weil der Hinterbau nicht läuft.

...ich geh schrauben

MichL


----------



## Niederbayer (19. September 2006)

@NightRacer

Macht nicht der Ton erst die Musik?
Ich habe das Gefühl das Du hier in der falschen Tonlage spielst.
Führe doch mal Alles auf was nach Deiner Sicht schief gegangen ist und versuche dann mal objektiv das Entgegenkommen von Canyon gegenüber zustellen. Ich Denke Du wirst merken das Du bei Deiner ständigen Kritik hier, den falschen Ton angeschlagen hast.

@staabi

Respekt für Eure Geduld und für das Bestreben dem Kunden etwas recht zu machen, aber wenn ich das Ganze so lese muss ich mich schon wundern wie weit Ihr Euch von NightRacer in die Ecke drängen habt lassen. Es zwingt sich einem der Verdacht auf das dieser öffentliche Druck hier im Forum doch etwas ändert und Sachen möglich macht die eigentlich undenkbar wären.
Ihr züchtet Euch auf diese Weise vielleicht ein paar Nachahmer.


----------



## rochus (19. September 2006)

jap, seh ich wie scapin,

respect an canyon (auch wenn in meinen posts zuvor manchmal anderes stand) und herrn staabi, und noch mehr respect an nightracer, weil man wird wahnsinnig, wenn man etwas teures kauft und ewig alles schief läuft,...
kenn ich aus iPod-iger erfahrung,...

rochus

p.s.: kann herr staabi denn mal was neues zu den 2007er modellen sagen, sozusagen um den blick mal wieder auf etwas positives zu lenken


----------



## g'sengteSau (19. September 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> @NightRacer
> Macht nicht der Ton erst die Musik?
> Ich habe das Gefühl das Du hier in der falschen Tonlage spielst.
> Führe doch mal Alles auf was nach Deiner Sicht schief gegangen ist und versuche dann mal objektiv das Entgegenkommen von Canyon gegenüber zustellen. Ich Denke Du wirst merken das Du bei Deiner ständigen Kritik hier, den falschen Ton angeschlagen hast.



Welche Tonlage ist hier falsch. Dem ganzen hier im Forum sind unzählige Mails und Telefonate vorrausgegangen. Hast du Nightracers Thread durchgelesen? Ich kann da nichts rauslesen, was unangebracht gewesen wäre. Eine Garantie ist keine gottgebene Gefälligkeit, die in Abhängigkeit von der durch den Kunden entgengebrachten Demut geleistet wird. Das es bei der Sache mal etwas hitziger wird, ist von beiden Parteien aus nachvollziehbar. Doch blieb dies dann trotzdem immer sachlich. 



Niederbayer schrieb:


> @staabi
> Respekt für Eure Geduld und für das Bestreben dem Kunden etwas recht zu machen, aber wenn ich das Ganze so lese muss ich mich schon wundern wie weit Ihr Euch von NightRacer in die Ecke drängen habt lassen. Es zwingt sich einem der Verdacht auf das dieser öffentliche Druck hier im Forum doch etwas ändert und Sachen möglich macht die eigentlich undenkbar wären.
> Ihr züchtet Euch auf diese Weise vielleicht ein paar Nachahmer.



Ich glaube kaum, dass sich der Staabi, bzw. Canyon in die Ecke treiben lassen. Vielmehr kommen sie ihren Verpflichtungen (wenn auch nicht immer sofort und ohne Pannen) nach, die auch eindeutig rechtlich geregelt sind. Dass hier und da andere Standpunkte vertreten werden ist klar. Und jede der Parteien hat auch das Recht diese zu verdeutlichen. Aber wenn es sich um intelligente Menschen handelt, dann lassen sie sich auch mal von dem Standpunkt der anderen Partei überzeugen und lenken ein, wenn das Fundament des eigenen Standpunktes bröckelt.

Und zu deinen Verdacht (  )kann ich nur sagen, dass der Nightracer kein Fundamentalist oder Fanatiker ist, sondern nur ein Kunde, der seine Kundenrechte rigoros wahrnimmt. Und je mehr es von solchen gibt, umso schneller lernen Unternehmen (hier mein ich nicht explizit Canyon, sondern alle) was Service bedeutet und wie er geleistet werden muss. Wenn es nur Abnicker, Kuscher und Ja-Sager geben würde, dann würde es um die ServiceSituation in D noch schlechter gestellt sein. 

Je transparenter Canyon diesen Fall behandelt, umso mehr können sie dabei noch an Image hinzugewinnen. 

Gesine-K möchte ich meine Annerkennung für ihr RückmeldePosting aussprechen.  

Dem Staabi wünsche ich trotzallem einen erholsamen Urlaub.


----------



## Niederbayer (19. September 2006)

An alle pro Nightracer
Ihr habt wohl alle die Garantiebestimmungen nicht gelesen.
Beim Kauf eines Bikes von Canyon habt Ihr diese Bestimmungen alle akzeptiert und mit Abschluss des Kaufvertrages anerkannt.
So, alle mal lesen gehen und dann nochmals überdenken wer hier den falschen Ton angestimmt hat.


----------



## g'sengteSau (19. September 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> An alle pro Nightracer
> Ihr habt wohl alle die Garantiebestimmungen nicht gelesen.



...und die lauten ?

die hier: Garantie?

"_Auf alle Canyon-Rahmen gibt es eine Garantie von 5 Jahren, auf sonstige Bauteile 2 Jahre. Gemäß der gesetzlichen Vorschriften übernehmen wir die Kosten für Hin- und Rücktransport des Rades zu den üblichen Tarifen.

Bitte kontaktieren Sie uns zuerst, wenn ein Garantiefall auftritt. Von der Garantie ausgenommen sind Verschleissteile wie Ketten und Zahnkränze, deren Abnutzung im Betrieb zwangsläufig ist._"

was möchtest du uns mitteilen?


----------



## Christian_74 (19. September 2006)

Ob du, @Niederbayer, auch so cool reagieren würdest, wenn du in Nightracers Platz wärest?

Keiner von beiden Parteien sind so tief gestiegen, dass sie sich knallhart auf ihre Rechte berufen und darauf sturrisch beharren sondern kommen den Anderen entgegen. Gut so, denn anders würden sie gar nicht auf ein zufriedenstellendes Ende kommen sondern längst sich mit Gesetz- und Vetragsparolen um die Ohren hauen.

Zum Glück ist Herr Arnold Canyons Kopf und nicht @Niederbayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (19. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Ob du,
> .........sondern kommen den Anderen entgegen. Gut so, denn anders würden sie gar nicht auf ein zufriedenstellendes Ende kommen sondern längst sich mit Gesetz- und Vetragsparolen um die Ohren hauen.



Nightracer kommt Canyon insoweit entgegen in dem er durch Drohungen versucht seinen Anspruch gelten zu machen.
Das verstehe ich z.B. unter falschem Ton.

Canyon hat offensichlich einige Fehler gemacht. Sie stehen aber auch dazu und haben nun wirklich über die versprochen Garantieleistung hinaus zur Wiedergutmachung einiges an Entgegenkommen angeboten. 
Und zum Thema Garantie, Zitat Staabi:
Von unseren Garantiebestimmungen her hätten wir Dir auch im Februar bereits einen roten RC oder auch einen andersfarbigen XC Rahmen (da ebenfalls ein Nachfolger Deines 2003er MR) liefern können. Dabei hätten wir noch nicht einmal darauf Rücksicht nehmen müssen falls der alte Dämpfer nicht mehr gepasst hätte. Aus der Gewährleitungszeit bist Du raus, wir könnten grob gesagt als gleichwertigen Ersatz liefern was wir wollen. Alles andere ist seit dem von unserer Seite aus reine Kulanz. Das nur zum Grundverständnis der ganzen Story von meiner Seite aus.

Den zu kleinen Rennradrahmen erst nach einem Jahr zu bemerken finde ich schon recht merkwürdig. Und weil der Kunde so grundunzufrieden ist schenken wir ihm 350 Euro. Das hätte Canyon ja wohl ohne diesen öffentlichen Druck nicht gemacht. Wobei wir jetzt bei dem in die Ecke drängen sind.


----------



## unchained (19. September 2006)

Dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar in welcher Lage sich Nightracer befunden hat und immer noch befindet!


----------



## g'sengteSau (19. September 2006)

Welche Drohung bitte? Er hatte angekündigt, seine Erfahrungen im Forum zu posten. Da war die Wahl des Rahmen schon lange Geschichte. Es ging um die Auslieferung. Das Angebot der Rahmenwahl durch Canyon ist nicht in den letzten Tagen nach seinem Thread gemacht worden, sondern schon im Januar (oder noch früher). Hier läuft gar nichts über die versprochenen Garantieleistungen raus. Über die Frage der "Gleichwertigkeit" lässt sich streiten, aber da das gar nicht mehr zur Diskussion steht, sollten wir es dabei belassen. 

@Niederbayer
Ich glaube du hast dir vorschnell eine Meinung gebildet, die nicht auf allen Tatsachen und Fakten basiert. Ich bin mit dem Fall engstens vertraut und mir liegen alle Mails vor. 

Zu der Rennrad-Geschichte: der Nightracer wollte die Geschichte nicht an die Öffentlichkeit tragen. Der Staabi hat damit angefangen und so kam es dann auf den Tisch. Wenn ein Rahmen in der falschen Größe geliefert wird, dann ist  die Vertragsleistungs seitens Canyon nicht erfüllt. Da auf dem Rahmen auch kein Aufkleber mit der Rahmengröße angebracht war, konnte er dies auch so nicht nachprüfen. Als er Kenntnis von der falschen Größe erlangt hatte, hat er den Mangel sofort an Canyon gemeldet. Wenn Canyon den Rahmen nicht mehr in der gleichen Version in der richtigen Größe verfügbar hat, kann man aus meiner Sicht, ihm dann keine Kosten für einen anderen Rahmen in Rechnung stellen. Wenn Canyon keine Ersatzrahmen aus Lagerkostengründen bereithält, dann müssen eben die Kosten für den Ersatz mittels höherwertiger Rahmen in Kauf genommen werden. Aber nicht eben durch den Kunden. Es ist auch eine Frage der Verhältnismässig- und Zumutbarkeit, ob man seinen Rahmen bei Empfang vermessen soll. 

Ich muss mal noch was persönliches loswerden: Ich habe mir vorgestellt, wenn mir der ganze Schlamassel passiert wäre. Fazit: Da ich nicht so technisch versiert bin wie Nightracer und auch nicht die technische Infrastruktur besitze, wären mir einige Sachen unmöglich gewesen: Rahmen vermessen, Tretlager ein- und ausbauen ... . Das hätte bei Canyon mehr Arbeit (und Kosten)generiert und ich wäre warscheinlich schon längst bei meinem Anwalt gelandet. Jedenfalls hatte Nightracer sein Wissen genutzt und hat vieles bei den Abwicklungen selber geleistet, bzw. Fehler diagnostiziert und diese auch in technisch korrekten Sprache an Canyon weitergegeben. Ich hätte im Vergleich zu ihm noch mehr Probleme gehabt, die Mängel geltend zu machen. 

Warten wir ab, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Der Nightracer baut sein Bike seit heute zusammen.


----------



## Niederbayer (20. September 2006)

g'sengteSau schrieb:


> @Niederbayer
> ...... Ich bin mit dem Fall engstens vertraut und mir liegen alle Mails vor.



Wer bist Du denn? 
Das Sprachrohr von Nightracer?
Sein Anwalt?

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen warum hier Einige so stark mitfühlend mit Nightracer sind. Natürlich hat er besonders viel Pech mit der Firma Canyon gahabt. Er hat doch, natürlich mit etwas viel Wartezeit, jetzt prima Material und hat aus der ganzen Geschicht nur profitiert.


----------



## Christian_74 (20. September 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn?
> Das Sprachrohr von Nightracer?
> Sein Anwalt?
> 
> Ich kann gar nicht verstehen warum hier Einige so stark mitfühlend mit Nightracer sind. Natürlich hat er besonders viel Pech mit der Firma Canyon gahabt. Er hat doch, natürlich mit etwas viel Wartezeit, jetzt prima Material und hat aus der ganzen Geschicht nur profitiert.




Lies mal den thread und den ursprünglichen mal vollständig. @g'sengteSau hat schon längst sein Verhältniss zu Nightracer erläutert.

Profitiert? In diesem Fall hat klip und klar keine von beiden Seiten profitiert.


----------



## Compagnon (20. September 2006)

g'sengteSau schrieb:


> Ich muss mal noch was persönliches loswerden: Ich habe mir vorgestellt, wenn mir der ganze Schlamassel passiert wäre. Fazit: Da ich nicht so technisch versiert bin wie Nightracer und auch nicht die technische Infrastruktur besitze, wären mir einige Sachen unmöglich gewesen: Rahmen vermessen, Tretlager ein- und ausbauen ... . Das hätte bei Canyon mehr Arbeit (und Kosten)generiert und ich wäre warscheinlich schon längst bei meinem Anwalt gelandet. Jedenfalls hatte Nightracer sein Wissen genutzt und hat vieles bei den Abwicklungen selber geleistet, bzw. Fehler diagnostiziert und diese auch in technisch korrekten Sprache an Canyon weitergegeben. Ich hätte im Vergleich zu ihm noch mehr Probleme gehabt, die Mängel geltend zu machen.
> 
> Warten wir ab, wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt. Der Nightracer baut sein Bike seit heute zusammen.


Wenn ich das Problem richtig verstehe


> Aber: Das Dämpfereinbaumaß an der Wippe beträgt immernoch 35,8mm anstatt 35,0mm, sprich 0,8mm zuviel.
> Man möge mich für kleinlich halten, aber die 0,8mm liegen immernoch um das 4-fache über der von DT Swiss angegebenen Toleranz.
> By the Way: Dem DT Dämpfer ist das Übermaß im Prinzip sch..ssegal, da der das mit seien Kugelgelenken ausgleicht.
> 
> ...


hättest du davon gar nichts gemerkt und wärst einer von vielen tausend glücklichen Canyon Kunden. Lagertod bei 0,6 mm höherer Abweichung in der Dämpferaufnahme als im Toleranzbereich? Nach 10 Jahren Dauerbelastung vielleicht, solange halten aber Dämper und Buchsen gar nicht. Sorry Nightracer, aber für mich klingt das SUPERKLEINLICH. Neue Buchsen oder Unterlegscheiben, und die Sache ist auch für Kleinliche gegessen.
Aber vielleicht verstehe ich es ja falsch, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (20. September 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:


> ....... für mich klingt das SUPERKLEINLICH.



eine wunderbar treffende Zuordnung.


----------



## thto (20. September 2006)

guten tag,

meiner meinung nach wäre es am besten wenn sich nur die beteiligten zu dem thema in dem thread äußern, alle anderen meinungen tragen nichts zur klärung oder fortschritt zu diesem thema bei, meine meinung

freundliche grüße
TT


----------



## eckstein (20. September 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> eine wunderbar treffende Zuordnung.



das denke ich auch.

was hier von canyon an kulanz usw. geleistet wird ist glaube ich nicht selbstverständlich.

ausserdem: 
night racer, das du ein bike mit einer falschen rahmengröße geliefert bekommsst, fällt dir erst nach einem jahr auf.
das der dämpfer an der wippe 0,8mm spiel hat stellst du sofort fest.
ich denke wenn canyon dir jetzt die passenden beilegscheiben sendet, müsste die sache für dich erledigt sein.


----------



## NightRacer (20. September 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Problem richtig verstehe
> 
> hättest du davon gar nichts gemerkt und wärst einer von vielen tausend glücklichen Canyon Kunden. Lagertod bei 0,6 mm höherer Abweichung in der Dämpferaufnahme als im Toleranzbereich? Nach 10 Jahren Dauerbelastung vielleicht, solange halten aber Dämper und Buchsen gar nicht. Sorry Nightracer, aber für mich klingt das SUPERKLEINLICH. Neue Buchsen oder Unterlegscheiben, und die Sache ist auch für Kleinliche gegessen.
> Aber vielleicht verstehe ich es ja falsch, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung





Niederbayer schrieb:


> eine wunderbar treffende Zuordnung.




JETZT,...genau jetzt würde ich am liebesten ausfallend werden,
aber nicht gegen CANYON sondern gegen euch beide!

Wenn die g´sengte Sau mein Anwalt ist, dann seid ihr die OberfanBoys von Canyon!


Aber für euch nochmal, wenn ihr zu faul seid von anfang an zu lesen!


1.) Als der Rahmen das erste mal zu mir kam, vor drei Wochen, hatte er
auf jeder Seite 0,8mm, also insgesamt 1,6mm Luft an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Das ist das 8-fache! der maximal erlaubten Toleranz.

*Dieses Problem hatte zur folge das sich der Hinterbau kaum bewegen lies!*

...so und das ist nun superkleinlich, wenn man ein Fully mit Hinterbau möchte der sich bewegt?

2.)zurückgeschickt,...*kommentarlos wiederbekommen*, die Dämpferaufnahme hat immernoch 0,8mm zuviel!
Die Unterlagscheiben habe ich nur bekommen weil ich drauf bestanden hatte.

3.) das selbst die 0,8mm zuviel nicht in Ordnung sind hat der Herr Staab n halben Meter weiter oben höchstselbst bestätigt.

4.) für alle die keine Ahnung haben was ein Radiallager ist denen empfehle ich das mal als Suchbegriff bei WiKi einzugeben.


MichL


ich geh schrauben,...vielleicht gibts nacher noch n Bild vom fertigen RC


----------



## Darksavant (20. September 2006)

Mal eine kurze Message von einem Unbeteiligten:

Für das was NightRacer "durchmachen" musste hätte ich schon lange keinen Kontakt mehr mit der Fa. Canyon.

Ein kleines Beispiel: 2004 hatte ich kurz mal Kontakt mit Canyon, da ich mir eigentlich ein Fully von denen bestellen wollte. Allerdings waren zu dem Zeitpunkt leider schon nahezu sämtliche Modelle, die für mich in Frage gekommen wären, ausverkauft.

Auf die Frage hin, was man da denn machen kann: Nichts. Es wurde mir angeraten auf die neuen Modelle (2005) zu warten. Es würde mir "sofort und unmittelbar nach Erscheinen der neue Katalog zugesandt" werden. Niemals angekommen. Niemand mehr angerufen, nachgefragt, angepriesen...

Zusammen mit einigen anderen kleineren negativen Bemerkungen seitens meiner Bekannten habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen Abstand von Canyon zu nehmen.

(Zwischenzeitlich hat sich Specialized über 3.000 lustige Euros gefreut)


Nun wollte ich mir für die Stadt und den Travel zwischendurch doch mal wieder ein paar Hardtails ansehen. Das Yellowstone hat gut abgeschnitten und ist preislich offensichtlich ganz passabel (Alternativerweise das Comp). Ich war auch schon auf der 3. Seite des Bestellvorgangs als ich auf dieses Posting gestoßen bin. Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur nochmal kurz Infos holen. Und dann das!  

EINE EHRLICH GEMEINTE MESSAGE (ZUM NACHDENKEN) AN CANYON:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Ich wollte - gerade eben noch - ein Bike bei euch bestellen und habs mir nun anders überlegt. Und warum? Nicht, weil etwas schief gelaufen ist. Nicht (nur), weil offensichtlich immer wieder was schiefläuft. Ich habe deswegen den Bestellvorgang abgebrochen, weil ich die Art mit der hier KUNDEN (und um nichts anderes handelt es sich) behandelt werden für, gelinde gesagt, INAKZEPTABEL halte. Ja, genau, auch und gerade vom Canyon-Personal hier im Forum! Der "Ton", die Art auf Probleme zu reagieren, und die sich mir unweigerlich aufdrängende verteidigende bis beleidigte Haltung.

Wenn ein Kunde, der mitunter eine Menge Geld für ein Produkt bezahlt hat, mit einem Problem zu Ihnen kommt, dann sollte zuallererst und unverzüglich versucht werden dieses Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen. Es ist dem Kunden nicht zuzumuten, längere Wartezeiten bei einer Reklamation in Kauf zu nehmen (die er am Rande bemerkt auch vom rechtlichen Standpunkt gesehen nicht zu erdulden hat). Es ist dem Kunden auch nicht zuzumuten sich über andere Kanäle "Luft machen" zu müssen.

Marketingverpsprechen sind einzuhalten und Mängel, seien sie technischer oder ideeller Art unverzüglich abzustellen.

Hier stellt sich die Sache aber ganz klar (und nicht zum ersten mal) wenig Positiv für Canyon dar.

Produkte - und das sollten sie tatsächlich nochmal ganz genau durchdenken - verkaufen sich auf Dauer über zufriedene Kunden. Kritik von Kundenseite ist fast immer berechtigte Kritik. Denn alles andere ist Gemecker. Und es steht einem Unternehmen, das große Stücke auf sich hält schlecht zu Gesicht phlegmatisch zu reagieren.

Was wir im Alltagsleben als recht und billig betrachten, nämlich einen respektvollen Umgang miteinander, sollte in der Geschäftswelt gerade zum Standard gereichen. Wer einen Fehler begeht entschuldigt sich und macht ihn wieder gut - auch ohne Geld erhalten zu haben. Wer sich allerdings erst einmal verteidigt und mit dem Finger zeigt, verfestigt Positionen.

Es hätte in diesem Konkreten Fall (MTB) genügt, wenn die Sache mit einer Entschuldigung begonnen hätte und mit vereinten Kräften seitens der Technik und des Services das Problem aus der Welt geschaffen worden wäre. Hier so aber leider nicht geschehen.

Ganz im Gegenteil stellt es sich aus meiner Sicht so dar, dass alles Versucht wird/wurde den schwarzen Peter (als nicht zufriedenzustellender Kunde) Nightracer in die Schuhe zu schieben. Ein schlichtweg falsche herangehensweise.
Nochmal zur verinnerlichung: Weder kenne ich Nightracer noch lasse ich mich nur von diesem Fall leiten. Wovon ich mich aber beeindrucken lasse - und was letztlich für mich Kaufentscheidend ist - ist guter Service und eine freundliche Betreuung, sodass ich mich als Kunde - auch wenn es ein Problem gibt - nicht als Untergebener oder Bittsteller fühlen muss, sondern als Mensch und als gern gesehener Kunde.

Leider, und das muss ich so festhalten, habe ich dieses Gefühl bei Canyon nicht.


Lassen sie mich zum Abschluss auf einen deutschen Hersteller eines anderen Fachs verweisen. Die Fa. Nubert aus Schwäbisch-Gmünd stellt hoch bzw. höchstwertige HiFi-Boxen her. Ich bin bereits seit Jahren zufriedener Kunde und konnte auch schon mehrfach Bekannte an Nubert vermitteln.
Warum? Nicht etwa, weil die Geräte immer Fehlerfrei sind oder nie Macken gehabt hätten. So etwas gab und gibt es nicht. Bei keinem Hersteller. Vielmehr aus dem Grund, weil immer versucht wurde mein Anliegen sofort oder sobald als nur menschenmöglich zu behandeln. DAS und der freundliche, willkommen heißende Umgangston bindet mich an diese Firma. Aus Überzeugung viel Geld an jemanden gegeben zu haben, der es zu schätzen weiß. Machen sie sich einmal die Mühe und recherchieren sie im (übrigens UNZENSIERTEN (abgesehen von rechtlich bedenklichen Einträgen)) Gästebuch oder Forum.

SO sehen zufriedene Kunden aus.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Und um abschließend einigen Kommentaren, was den angeblich fehlgegriffenen Ton von NightRacer hier anbelangt, zu widersprechen. Er ist Mensch und in einem Forum, wie überall sonst auch, menschelt es eben. Seine Reaktion war weder polemisch noch überanstrengt oder vorschnell geurteilt. Er hat mehr getan als einem guten Kunden zuzumuten ist und kann sich mit gutem Recht seinen Stil seiner Empörung anpassen. Wem dies als unpassend erscheint, der möge sich an der eigenen Nase fassen und sich fragen, ob seine geschriebenen Sätze immer so ankommen wie sie gemeint waren.

So kann ich also nur den Hut vor NightRacer ziehen, dass er immer noch die Geduld besitzt.

Und um den Kontrast zu verdeutlichen: ICH hätte die Sache, wie sie sich hier darstellt (und letztlich von den Verantwortlichen nicht bestritten wird) schon zeitigst meinem Anwalt überstellt.

An dieser Stelle endet meine kleine Ausführung. Ich fürchte ich muss mich nach einer Alternative zum Yellowstone / GrandCanyon Comp umsehen. Anregungen sind willkommen.

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## fone (20. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Anderen Leuten, die sich nicht so auskennen, denen wäre ein solcher fehler vielleicht garnicht aufgefallen.



"Moosleitner, sehr gut! Das hätte kein Mensch daherin gemerkt, dass der Mann gestört hat." (Gerhard Polt)


vielleicht ist nightracer ja gewachsen?


----------



## Augus1328 (20. September 2006)

Manchmal denke ich, dass Canyon dieses Support Forum auflösen sollte.
Jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu u. macht das Ganze nur noch schlimmer. Mails waren noch niemals dafür geeignet Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffe. Solche Dinge gehören am Telefon geklärt.

Und dass jetzt noch einzelne Klug********r ala Darksavant daherkommen, die wahrscheinlich die ganze Geschichte nichtmal gelesen haben, macht die Sache auch nicht besser.

Das Ganze ist eine Farce u. nervt doch langsam alle...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Niederbayer (20. September 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> ........ Solche Dinge gehören am Telefon geklärt.



Finde ich auch.

Das Canyon Team hat dies ja auch schon einige mal auf diese Art und Weise versucht zu beenden.
Wer hält sich nicht daran?
Nightracer, der schüttet immer wieder neues Öl ins Feuer mit seiner unendlichen Geschichte.


----------



## SoundVibration (20. September 2006)

Darksavant schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Message von einem Unbeteiligten
> (...)
> Zusammen mit einigen anderen kleineren negativen Bemerkungen seitens meiner Bekannten habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen Abstand von Canyon zu nehmen. (Zwischenzeitlich hat sich Specialized über 3.000 lustige Euros gefreut)
> (...)
> ...




Hi Andreas (übrigens: Dein Beitrag war nicht "kurz" :-D),
ich möchte an der Stelle einen voran gegangenen Beitrag zitieren aus einem anderen Thema:

>>>>>>>>>>
Warum ich hier noch nie geschrieben habe?
Weil viel zu viel Mitglieder schnell unüberlegte Dinge 
in's Forum "blähten" und mich das bislang regelrecht abstieß. 
Von vielen Antworten "nee, ich weiss nichts"-Antworten 
nach der Frage "weiss einer, was in 2007 kommt" bis 
"ich fühle mich von Canyon verarscht" nach dem Leidensweg des NR.

(...) 

Ich bin immer noch von meinem Canyon Yellowstone 2002 begeistert, 
vor allem der Rahmen macht den Unterschied zu viell. besser 
ausgestatteten 08/15-Kinesis-Rahmen-Bikes aus. 
Auch bei mir gab es Mängel (Iridium Naben und ein Mal die 
Leistung im Service), die auch ohne Internet mit Hilfe des 
Geschäftsführers sehr gut behoben wurden
Denkt nach, ob das, was Ihr hier schreibt, Sinn macht.

"CANYON" zu personifizieren mit "verarscht mich", ist doch mehr als
unklug.
Canyon ist kein einzelnes Lebewesen, sondern wie die meisten 
mittelständischen Unternehmen eine Gruppe von Menschen mit Produkten, 
die zum Teil Fehler machen oder fehlerhaft sind. Das gilt selbst für 
BMW, DaimlerChrysler und Audi. Jeder(!) der Leser arbeitet in einer 
Gruppe Menschen, von denen alle hin und wieder Fehler machen.

Ich werde auch sauer sein, wenn mein neues Bike Fehler hat, 
dann sollten wir Kunden aber versuchen, die Menschen dort 
in Koblenz fair anzugehen.
Die, die ich kennen gelernt habe, Michael Staab, Gesine und 
mein Verkäufer in 2002 und Dutzende in den Zelten waren top 
engagiert. Ich werde mir nach diesem Wochenende wohl kein 
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR kaufen, sondern ein ES 6. 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Es ist mehr als offensichtlich, daß hier (bei NR und bei Darksavant) einfach die Chemie nicht mehr stimmt!!!

Canyon kann daran nichts mehr richten (ohne deren mögliche Fehler (s.o., kann passieren) zu entschuldigen).

Ganz ernst gemeinter Tip (ich habe auch Erfahrung mit Hunderten von Kunden im Technischen Vertrieb): Geht am besten einfach auseinander, bzw. zu Specialized (tolle Räder ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze :-D) oder gesteht Euch Eure Hassliebe zu CANYON ein.

Das Forum hier stirbt nicht nur, wenn keiner mehr schreibt, sondern auch dann, wenn alle alles schreiben!

ps.: So, jetzt schaue ich mein neues ES von dieser Woche mal genauer an, ob ich Mängel finde ;-) Falls ja: Ich werde sie aber nicht direkt hier hinein schreiben.


----------



## unchained (20. September 2006)

Darksavant Sehr gut !

Und genau das sollte sich Canyon mal gewaltig hinter die Ohren schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (20. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> JETZT,...genau jetzt würde ich am liebesten ausfallend werden,
> aber nicht gegen CANYON sondern gegen euch beide!


Ganz ehrlich, würde mich nicht wundern. Wenn du deine Probleme mit Canyon hier im Forum austragen willst, muß du auch mit Gegenwind rechnen. Und eins ist sicher: die Canyonfans sind zweifellos in der Überzahl.  
Du brauchst wegen 0,6mm hier kein riesen Bericht zu schreiben. Das Problem läßt sich einfach beheben, fertig. Warum und wieso interessiert hier NIEMANDEN!


----------



## g'sengteSau (20. September 2006)

@ SoundVibration:
so einfach ist das aber bis jetzt gar nicht möglich gewesen. Dass die Chemie zwischen Canyon und Nighracer zur Zeit eher übersäuert ist stimmt. Doch solange die Garantieabwicklung nicht abgeschlossen ist, können sich die Wege nicht trennen. Soll der NR auf seinen Rahmen verzichten? Zahlt Canyon freiwillig eine Abfindung, bzw. macht eine Wandlung? Wohl kaum. Ich frag mich warum du jetzt auch noch einen anderen Thread aus der Versenkung ziehst, der neuen Zündstoff liefert und nicht konstruktiv zur Bereinigung der Angelegenheit beiträgt. Dieser Beitrag war meiner Meinung nach, massiv subjektiv und auch den aktuellen Tatsachen entsprechend falsch formuliert.

@Niederbayer, Angus, Compagnon und andere Konsorten

Der Nightracer hatte alle anderen Wege, die Angelegenheit zu klären schon längst genutzt. Ob Telefon oder Mail. Allein an Mails sind dutzenden geschrieben worden. Aber da ihr ja alle Nightracer Thread und diesen hier genau verfolgt habt, wisst ihr das bereits. 

Der Nightracer betreibt den Mountainbike-Sport schon seit mehreren Jahren mit proffesionellen Ambitionen. Er fährt im Jahr mehr Kilometer mit dem Bike als mit dem Auto. Er hat beeindruckende Leistungen bei diversen Marathons erreicht.

2006:
44.er beim Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon
27.er beim Schwarzwald Bike Marathon in Furtwangen
32.er beim Albstadt Bike Marathon
auch hat er im Team an der diesjährigen Trans Schwarzwald teilgenommen.

Auf dem Bike zu sitzen ist für ihn mehr als nur Feierabendsport oder Hobby. Es ist für ihn eine Passion. Training ist für ihn eine sein Leben bestimmende Konstante.

Die angefallene Zeit, die er schon mit den Garantieabwicklungen und schraubend verbracht hat, wäre er lieber auf dem Sattel gesessen. Es ist eine Frechheit, wie hier seine Person abgewertet und abgeurteilt wird. Klar, in einem anonymen Forum ist das auch ziemlich einfach. Aber wenn ich hier einige unqualifizierte Beiträge lese, die von unbeteiligten Person geschrieben werden, die sich anscheinend dann noch nicht mal die Zeit genommen haben, alles nachzulesen (oder wegen was auch immer sich an Details nicht mehr erinnenern können oder wollen) dann frag ich mich: *Was ist EURE Intention ?*


----------



## JumpingJack (20. September 2006)

Hallo,



Compagnon schrieb:


> Und eins ist sicher: die Canyonfans sind zweifellos in der Überzahl.



ich bin CANYON Fan! Aber das hat nicht damit zu tun wie die Fa. Canyon in einer für mich nicht nachzuvollziehenden Weise mit den Rechten von Käufern umgeht. Das ganze grenzt an Überheblichkeit und Arroganz gegenüber uns KUNDEN! Da kann ich überhaubt nicht nachvollziehen wie es so zu manchen Beiträgen hier im Forum zu diesem Thema kommen kann. Habt ihr alle was geraucht? 
Und ich habe alles gelesen!!!
Gruß
JumpingJack


----------



## Scapin (20. September 2006)

[ dann frag ich mich: *Was ist EURE Intention ?*[/QUOTE]

die Frage ist aber nicht ernst gemeint, oder??? Wohl als Suggestivfrage zu verstehen. 

Was mich an der ganzen Geschichte von Seiten Canyon wirklich wundert - man begibt sich in ein öffentliches Forum und hält sich offenbar nicht an klar formulierte Absprachen mit NR. Das NR vom Fach ist wird nach dem einlesen des Treads und der Homepage schnell klar.

Schwierig ist halt, wenn öffentlich so ein Fall diskutiert wird, ohne alle Informationen zu haben. Wenn dann noch stark einseitig - wie auch immer -  Stellung genommen wird sind schnell Emotionen im Raum, die nichts zur Klärung beitragen können.

Aber beendet sein kann der Fall doch nur, wenn eine Abwicklung in beider Sinne geschehen ist. Wann das ist kann nur NR und Canyon entscheiden. Deshalb werde ich hier auch hier im Tread nicht mehr posten - kann glaub ich nicht weiterhelfen.

Scapin


----------



## Staabi (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt doch mal wieder etwas dazu schreiben. Es ist ja nicht so, das wir Nightracer nicht entgegen gekommen wären. Oder das wir generell sehr unkulant sind. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, wie zahllose Beispiele hier im Forum zeigen. Wir nehmen den Service sehr ernst und haben uns gerade wieder personell in dem Bereich verstärkt. Ganz grob gesagt, wenn uns die Belange und Wünsche unserer Kunden gerade im Garantiefall egal wäre und wir Dienst nach Vorschrift machen würden dann hätte Nightracer 1. seit Monaten einen schwarzen XC Rahmen in den sein alter Dämpfer nicht passt oder einen roten RC Rahmen den er von der Farbe nicht will und 2. würde er immer noch mit einem eine Nr. zu kleinen Rennrad durch die Gegend fahren, weil es uns egal wäre. So ist es aber nicht.

Bei Nightracer gibt es eine Pannenserie, über die ich auch selbst nur den Kopf schütteln kann und über die ich mich schwarz ärgere. Da klebt nun wirklich das Pech an den Fingern. Was aber absolut nicht normal ist. Ich habe mir den Ersatzrahmen auf Beschädigungen selbst angeschaut und ihn dann in die Werkstatt gegeben um prüfen zu lassen ob er technisch ok ist. Warum er dann trotzdem so raus ist, mit schwergängigem Hinterbau, ist mir absolut unverständlich. Ich hatte selbst leider wegen Messevorbereitung und Sparbuch nicht mehr die Zeit, mich um alle Details zu kümmern. Aber dafür haben wir ja auch zuverlässige Leute. Genau wie es in unserer Montage eine klare Anweisung gibt. Räder beim Aufbau auf die korrekte Rahmengröße zu prüfen, es kann ja immer mal ein Rahmen falsch eingelagert sein. Deshalb dürfte das mit der falschen Rahmengröße beim Rennrad eigentlich auch nicht passieren. Einfach gesagt, alles was nur schieflaufen kann geht hier schief. Wenn irgendein Problem in der Abwicklung auftaucht, dann bei Nightracer. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man fast drüber lachen... Wie schon hier im Thread geschrieben, wir haben tausende von zufriedenen Kunden und einen, bei dem immer alles schiefläuft.

Worüber ich mich allerdings sehr ärgere, bei allem Verständnis über die Verärgerung und den Frust von Nightracer ist die Art wie wir von ihm angesprochen werden. Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt hier etwas persönlicher werden muss, aber ich möchte einfach erklären, warum ich hier in den letzten Postings etwas emotionaler wurde und mich sicherlich nicht mehr 100% professionell verhalten habe. Er hat eine extrem misstrauische Art und zweifelt grundsätzlich immer erst alles an. Und das fing schon bei der ersten Reklamation in 2004 an. Damals hatten wir als Garantieersatz einen absolut baugleichen Rahmen, lackiert in einer 2004er Farbe, für seinen 2003er MR. Ich schrieb ihm in einer Mail, das ich ihm einen gleichen Rahmen, allerdings in der 2004er Lackierung des ES 7 anbieten kann. Als Antwort kam von ihm etwas in der Richtung "gleich kann vieles heißen, ich brauche mehr Details". Und das mit einem Unterton, den ich nicht gut haben kann. Man sagt ja immer, "der Ton macht die Musik" und "wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus". Ich würde mich selbst als grundehrlichen Typen charakterisieren und wenn ich eines nicht haben kann, dann ist das wenn mir jemand unterstellt, ich würde ihn übers Ohr hauen wollen. Und genau so kam schon damals seine erste Mail bei mir an.... Wie dem auch sei, der Umgang stand von Anfang an unter keinem guten Stern. Und als ich dann sein Reply zu der F8/F6 Rahmen Geschichte hier gelesen habe ist mir endgültig die Hutschnur geplatzt. Nigtracer wusste sehr wohl, wo die Unterschiede zwischen seinem alten F6 Passione und dem Ersatzrahmen F8 Roadmaster liegen. Denn darüber hatten wir lang und breit am Telefon gesprochen. Er hat nicht nur nicht anerkannt, das wir von unserer Seite aus schon erhebliche Zugaben gemacht haben um seinen Ärger zu kompensieren (das war ja nicht die erste Zugabe), er stellt das auch hier im Forum noch falsch dar. Das zusammen mit der Vorgeschichte (auch des bereits geschlossenen Fortsetzungsromans, die ausgeschlagenen Alternativen zum lange nicht lieferbaren RC Rahmen, und noch ein paar andere Dinge mehr) hat dazu geführt, das ich hier im Forum nicht mehr so reagieren konnte wie das im Kundensupport eigentlich üblich sein sollte. Aber sorry, hier war meine persönliche Toleranzgrenze dann doch überschritten.

Grundsätzlich tut mir die ganze Entwicklung sehr leid, natürlich hätte ich auch lieben einen zufriedenen Nightracer als Kunden, das hätte auch mir persönlich in den letzten Wochen viel Streß und Ärger erspart, von seinem Ärger mal ganz abgesehen. Schließlich mach Biken und Rennradfahren (und mir mein Job in dieser Branche) viel zu viel Spaß, als dass man sich darüber so ärgern sollte.

Grüße,

Michael, immer noch im Urlaub


----------



## JumpingJack (20. September 2006)

Staabi schrieb:


> Und noch einmal deutlich hier im Forum, nachdem wir das telefonisch schon hatten. Von unseren Garantiebestimmungen her hätten wir Dir auch im Februar bereits einen roten RC oder auch einen andersfarbigen XC Rahmen (da ebenfalls ein Nachfolger Deines 2003er MR) liefern können. Dabei hätten wir noch nicht einmal darauf Rücksicht nehmen müssen falls der alte Dämpfer nicht mehr gepasst hätte. Aus der Gewährleitungszeit bist Du raus, wir könnten grob gesagt als gleichwertigen Ersatz liefern was wir wollen. Alles andere ist seit dem von unserer Seite aus reine Kulanz. Das nur zum Grundverständnis der ganzen Story von meiner Seite aus.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Hi Leuts,
Der Ton macht was? Reicht euch die Hände und geht einen heben.

Gruß
JumpingJack


----------



## JumpingJack (20. September 2006)

QUOTE]
 Deshalb werde ich hier auch hier im Tread nicht mehr posten - kann glaub ich nicht weiterhelfen.

Scapin[/QUOTE]

@All
Sehe ich allerdings genauso!

Gruß
JunpingJack


----------



## Ronja (21. September 2006)

Mensch Staabi, mach Urlaub und genieße ihn! Es ist durchaus so, daß durch diesen Fred auch Dein /Euer Bemühen die Sache zu lösen sichtbar wird, für die die es wahrnehmen wollen. Auch wenn man natürlich Mitleid mit der unendlichen Geschichte von NR hat. Es ist keine Geschichte für so ein schwarz/weiß Denken, sondern es spielen viele Dinge rein, die Du nicht immer in der Hand hast. Z.B. wenn Mißtrauen vorhanden ist oder wenn trotz der Brisanz, die der Fall entwickelte, in der Werkstatt nicht richtig geguckt wird.
Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls einen schönen Resturlaub !

Gruß Ronja


----------



## ow1 (21. September 2006)

Ich habe mit der Kulanz von Canyon auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und Canyon ist aus meiner Sicht Nightracer mehr als nur entgegen gekommen. Aber wenn Nightracer weiterhin auf stur schaltet, kann das ja nicht zu einem glücklichen Ende führen. Drum Nightracer, geh mal aufs Klo und lass mal richtig Druck ab. Das hat in den meisten Fällen geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rochus (21. September 2006)

jap,
klasse ansage von staabi, bin beeindruckt!
nightracer hat hoffentlich bald alles was er zum biken braucht!

schönen tag euch,

rochus


----------



## tom23" (21. September 2006)

In keiner Ansage hat ein Vertreter der Firma Canyon auch nur den Hauch von Überheblichkeit gezeigt!

Der Kunde hat sich nicht wie ein König zu benehmen, hat sich auch in angemessener Weise zu benehmen und bei Problemen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Handelspartner nach Lösungen zu suchen, oder sich zumindest nicht in den Weg zu stellen.
Wenn der Staabi hier im öffentlichen Forum dauernd nur provokative Ansagen um die Ohren bekommt, hat er natürlich das Recht, sich im Namen seines Arbeitgebers argumentativ zu verteidigen.
Kundenservice sollte nichts mit Arschkriecherei zu tun haben!
Wie einige schon sagten, allein, dass sich Canyon hier stellt und öffentlich auf Fragen eingeht, das ist doch schon nicht alltäglich.
Ich weiß, dass meine Postings meist pro- Canyon sind, hat mit meiner Mentalität zu tun und mit der Wut auf Typen, die immer schön nach BGB und AGB argumentieren und dabei ganz gern mal den gesunden Menschenverstand und sympatische Taten vermissen lassen.

Canyon ist *kein* Beispiel für Servicewüste BRD!
Canyon scheint an allen Ecken zu arbeiten und lernt jedes Jahr dazu!

Der ganze Thread wird langsam zu einer Antwort auf den Titel.
Warum schließt Canyon Topic?
Weil solche Threads chronische Meckerer und Leute mit extrem schlechten Erfahrungen anziehen und generell Extremalaussagen provozieren und weil das ein nicht- repräsentatives Bild vom Handelsgebaren dieses Unternehmens widergibt.
Dieser Thread sollte imho auch dicht gemacht werden.
Nightracer, du hättest nicht anfangen sollen, das Thema hier zu besprechen,
obwohl du echt mal richtig Pech hattest!


----------



## meisterfolldepp (21. September 2006)

Richtig.
Außerdem bleibt zu bedenken: Bei einem fehlerhaften Produkt sperrt sich Canyon ja nicht mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Argumenten gegen die gesetzlich auferlegte Sachmängelhaftung (früher Gewährleistungspflicht). Haben die Jungs nie getan und sich bemüht, alles zu NightRacers Zufriedenheit zu lösen.

Bei über die gesetzliche Haftung des Händlers hinausgehenden Ansprüchen ist es allein Ermessenssache von Canyon, ob und wie weit man dam Kunden entgegenkommt. NightRacer wurde aber sehr weit entgegengekommen, so daß ich beim besten Willen seine Reaktionen nicht verstehen kann.

Und bevor er Urteile aufgrund irgendeines Halbwissens über Mechanik fällt, würde ich freundlich nachfragen, ob meine Schlußfolgerungen korrekt sind und was man denn tun kann. Denn es gibt schon noch einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen Strippenziehen und Schrauben... 

Greetz,

mfd


----------



## rochus (21. September 2006)

meisterfolldepp schrieb:


> Richtig.
> alles zu NightRacers Zufriedenheit zu lösen.



jap, denke ich auch, vorallem nightracer hätte ja den roten rahmen haben können, ich meine ist rot nicht auch sexy  

verabschiede mich aus diesem threat, bis zum nächsten dieser art 
nein, quatsch, bis dann im wartezimmer 2007

rochus


----------



## NightRacer (21. September 2006)

Um die Sache hier mal zu nem Ende zu bringen
noch ein Bild des Bikes um das es hier die ganze Zeit ging.









...geht Biken



MichL


----------



## rochus (21. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Um die Sache hier mal zu nem Ende zu bringen
> noch ein Bild des Bikes um das es hier die ganze Zeit ging.
> MichL



sieht klasse aus, da hat sich das warten doch echt gelohnt!

rochus (jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (22. September 2006)

ja sieht doch ganz nett aus 

- mir persönlich ist der rahmen rein optisch zu groß, aber das ist hier ja nicht gefragt - 

echt schön, dass es jetzt geklappt hat


----------



## Niederbayer (22. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> - mir persönlich ist der rahmen rein optisch zu groß, .........



Ist das überhaupt die richtige Rahmengröße ??
Wenn Nightracer in einem Jahr die falsche Größe bemerkt wird es wohl hier mit diesem Thema weiter gehen.
(@Nightracer: bitte nicht böse sein, ich konnte mir diese Bemerkung nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Compagnon (22. September 2006)

Sieht echt gut aus!
Interessante Reifen-Kombi, fährst du die (wenn's zur Strecke paßt) auch  im Rennen?


----------



## Wuudi (22. September 2006)

Nunja, den BigJim wird er nicht mehr ewig oben haben...

Wenn der fertig ist, gibt's den nur mehr als Drahtreifen ...


----------



## jones (22. September 2006)

ich meinte u.a. auch, weil das bike, weshalb das ganze entstanden ist doch eine nummer kleiner ausschaut als das jetzige


----------



## thto (22. September 2006)

denke das etwas runtergezogene oberrohr des litevilles laesst es vielleicht kleiner wirken ?


----------



## NightRacer (22. September 2006)

Um das Thema auch noch zu besprechen:

Der alte Rahmen war größße M, da hatte ich aber n VRO auf 140mm eingestellt gefahren das er lang genug war.

Deshallb habe ich nun um einen Rahmen in Gr. L gebeten.

Ich find ihn OK, kann nun wieder den original 105 er Vorbau fahren.
Geht so auch besser um die Kurve, und das Liteville hat den VRO bekommen.

Die Gabel hab ich grade noch auf 100mm getravelt, sieht aber so aus als werd ich die beim nächsten service noch auf 85mm runterspacern weil der Sitz und Steuerwinkel dann noch n bissl flacher wird, das Tretlager, somit der Schwerpunkt tiefer kommt.
Ausserdem kann ich dann  den Sattel noch etwas nch hinten verschieben, der passst dann perfekt.

so long

MichL


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (22. September 2006)

Ok...können wir damit das Thema jetzt endlich im Einvernehmen aller
beenden bzw. schließen?

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Compagnon (22. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Deshallb habe ich nun um einen Rahmen in Gr. L gebeten.


Und erhalten. 
Dieses kleine Detail hattest du viele threads weiter oben vergessen zu erwähnen... Was soll's, die Sache ist erledigt.


----------



## frankhelius (27. September 2006)

hi, habe mir heute bei euch ein neues bike bestellt. kannst du mir sagen wo der unterschied zwischen avid juicy 5 und juicy 7 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (27. September 2006)

Bei der Juicy 7 kannst du den Druckpunkt "on the way" verstellen. Das heißt, du kannst während der Fahrt den Punkt auswählen wie weit der Bremsgrif gedrückt werden muss, um zu Bremsen.

Bei der Juicy 5 kannst du das nicht während der Fahrt machen, sondern mit einem Inbus- Schlüssel am Griff......

Und jetzt raus hier und ab ins Techtalk-Bremsen-Forum


----------



## BillGehts (1. Oktober 2006)

Staabi schrieb:


> Aber die von Nightracer geplante "Racheaktion" hat bei allem Verständnis für die Lage nichts mit Kundensupport zu tun. Und da nehme ich mir absolut heraus, solche Threads zu schließen und ggf. auch zu löschen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



Ja ja, so kennt man den Staabi. Kritische Beiträge werden mit dem Verweis auf angebliche Rachepostings einfach mal so gelöscht. Vielleicht wäre es wirklich besser, wenn Mitarbeiter dieser Firmen keine Administratorrrechte im Forum bekommen. Das was hier abgeht ist Mißbrauch der Meinungsfreiheit. Leider kommt das gerade in diesem Bereich des Forums auch immer wieder mal vor.


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Oktober 2006)

endlich ist der thread zur ruhe gekommen und jetztgräbst du ihn wieder aus um stunk zu machen?
langeweile?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Oktober 2006)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Das was hier abgeht ist Mißbrauch der Meinungsfreiheit.


Das hier ist ein Hersteller-Supportforum, das hat mit Meinungsfreiheit nichts zu tun.


----------



## NightRacer (1. Oktober 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> endlich ist der thread zur ruhe gekommen und jetztgräbst du ihn wieder aus um stunk zu machen?
> langeweile?



..und du legst natürlich gleich nach...


aber ihr wisst ja Jungs...immer schön oben halten...

und zur Meinungsfreiheit..hier fängts an,..und wo gehts weiter?

Übrigens: der Thread hatte nix mit Meinung zu tun, sondern mit Tatsachen.
Das ich von Ende Januar bis September auf nen versprochenen Ersatzrahmen gewartet habe ist ne Tatsache und nicht meine Meinung...


----------



## Staabi (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube, hier ist endgültig alles gesagt, alle Positionen bezogen, bringt also nichts mehr.

@Bill Gehts: Du scheinst mich ja sehr gut zu kennen und das Forum genau zu beobachten. Das Nightracer Thema war seit Bestehen des Forums der zweite Thread, den ich zugemacht habe. Alle anderen Schließungen sind durch Torsten vorgenommen worden, dem Moderator der Herstellerforen, der weder bei Canyon arbeitet noch von mir dazu angewiesen wird, sondern einfach seiner Mod-Tätigkeit nachgeht, wie alle anderen Mods im IBC auch. Nebenbei, lass Dir bei Gelegenheit mal den Unterschied zwischen "Löschen" und "Schließen" erklären.

@Nightracer: Lass bitte gut sein. Wir zwei kommen zu diesem Thema glaube ich wirklich nicht mehr zusammen.

@all: -closed-


----------

